# Cristante è del Benfica. E' fatta. Il Milan lo ha ceduto.



## admin (1 Settembre 2014)

Il Milan ha ceduto a titolo definitivo Bryan Cristante al Benfica. Manca solo l'ufficialità. Il costo dell'operazione dovrebbe essere di 6 milioni di euro.

A breve i dettagli.

Sky


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2014)

up


----------



## Milo (1 Settembre 2014)

Coooooooooooooooosaaaaaaaaaa????????


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Settembre 2014)

Grazie Nano

Grazie Condor



Ragazzi dai non si può competere con gli sceicchi del Benfica....


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Settembre 2014)

Mah, forse è lui che ha voluto andare via a questo punto. Uno sano di mente non avrebbe mai fatto una cosa del genere.


----------



## Freddy Manson (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha ceduto a titolo definitivo Bryan Cristante al Benfica. Manca solo l'ufficialità. Il costo dell'operazione dovrebbe essere di 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> A breve i dettagli.
> 
> Sky



Bravi. Bravissimi. Operazione fantastica ma soprattutto lungimirante, come il nostro buon amico Galliani, che non sa neanche cosa vuole dire navigare a vista. Ed ora mi raccomando, valorizzate per ben benino Van Ginkel per il nostro caro amichetto interista Mourinho, mi raccomando eh?!


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Settembre 2014)

Hanno rovinato tutto l'ultimo giorno. Ma perché?


----------



## Heaven (1 Settembre 2014)

.


----------



## MrPeppez (1 Settembre 2014)

Speriamo che vendono la società a questo punto.


----------



## Aldo (1 Settembre 2014)

E la più brutta operazione di mercato se la giudica il Milan. Vende Cristante e prende quel giovane del Chelsea in prestito secco, che poi non credo sia meglio di Cristante


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (1 Settembre 2014)

Ormai non mi ci arrabbio nemmeno più, non c'è limite al ridicolo di cui si stanno ricoprendo.
Poi ancora parliamo di progetti, di stipendi, di spese...

In bocca al lupo al ragazzo! 

ps: perché è stata creata un'altra discussione identica all'altra che aveva già delle risposte? :S


----------



## vota DC (1 Settembre 2014)

C'è la nota positiva: gli infiltrati hanno favorito squadre estere invece di finanziare il mercato delle rivali di campionato!


----------



## mark (1 Settembre 2014)

Mi fanno schifo.. Società di incompetenti che fanno di tutto per distruggere il milan, si meritano di andare in serie b e lo stadio vuoto ad ogni partita!!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2014)

Un capolavoro, vendi Cristante a titolo definitivo e prendi Van Ginkel in prestito secco.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha ceduto a titolo definitivo Bryan Cristante al Benfica. Manca solo l'ufficialità. Il costo dell'operazione dovrebbe essere di 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> A breve i dettagli.
> 
> Sky





Heaven ha scritto:


> Vergogna, galliani sei una feccia



Niente altro da aggiungere. Abate l'aveva detto, che il dottore ci avrebbe stupito.


----------



## Jonnys (1 Settembre 2014)

SE al milan sono INTELLIGENTi, DEVONO metter una clausola di riacquisto come ha fatto il Real Madrid con Morata! 
Esempio: venduto oggi a 6, riacquisto entro 2 anni a 10 milioni!!
SOLO così ha un SENSO!!!


----------



## Freddy Manson (1 Settembre 2014)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Mah, forse è lui che ha voluto andare via a questo punto. Uno sano di mente non avrebbe mai fatto una cosa del genere.



Può anche essere ma se lo ha fatto è perché non sentiva un minimo di fiducia, cosa che evidentemente il Benfica gli ha fatto sentire. Avrebbero potuto sicuramente fare qualcosa di più per farlo restare e *provarlo* in campo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha ceduto a titolo definitivo Bryan Cristante al Benfica. Manca solo l'ufficialità. Il costo dell'operazione dovrebbe essere di 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> A breve i dettagli.
> 
> Sky


Una cosa immonda! Dovrebbero vergognarsi tutti quanti.


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha ceduto a titolo definitivo Bryan Cristante al Benfica. Manca solo l'ufficialità. Il costo dell'operazione dovrebbe essere di 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> A breve i dettagli.
> 
> Sky



Vergogna.
Vergogna totale.
Che schifo questa società.
Hai un giocatore giovane e promettente, l'unico coi piedi buoni a centrocampo e lo vendi a 6 milioni.
Sono riusciti a rovinare totalmente un mercato anche quasi decente tra l'acquisto di Biabiany e la cessione di Cristante.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2014)

Prima di sparare a zero su società ecc io aspetto, non mi stupirei se fosse stato lo stesso giocatore a chiedere la cessione, quindi aspetto di avere notizie in merito, detto questo mi dispiace perchè per me ha molto talento è un 95 con ampi margini di miglioramento, a me sta bene far crescere i giocatori in casa ma se poi li cediamo subito senza panco averli provati un po siamo a punto e capo.


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2014)

*GdS conferma, 6 milioni. Il ragazzo va a Lisbona*


----------



## Julian Ross (1 Settembre 2014)

Galliani DEVE spiegare il senso di vendere Cristante a titolo definitivo (non sarà un fenomeno, ma un buonissimo giovane sì) e acquisire in prestito secco Van GInkel (di tre anni più vecchio oltretutto).

Gli servivano i 4 mln per Biabiany dato che quelli di Balo se li sono intascati?


----------



## Marilson (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha ceduto a titolo definitivo Bryan Cristante al Benfica. Manca solo l'ufficialità. Il costo dell'operazione dovrebbe essere di 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> A breve i dettagli.
> 
> Sky



la tassa Torres. Preso Van Ginkel con l'obbligo delle 20 presenze, il Chelsea ci ordina di valorizzare un suo giovane che non avremo mai la possibilita' di riscattare. Per ricavare fondi da usare nell'affare torres vendiamo uno dei nostri migliori giovani di prospettiva. Non so se ridere o piangere.


----------



## giovanedave (1 Settembre 2014)

Penso sia una delle operazioni più incomprensibili che abbia mai visto.
Magari era scarso, o meglio ora lo spero, perché sarebbe l'unica giustificazione.


----------



## Morghot (1 Settembre 2014)

Vabbè dai non ha senso, è una cosa assurda, o sanno con certezza che è un rottame/scarso/inadatto/ecc o sono mentecatti a livelli mai visti (chissà perchè propendo per la seconda ipotesi)


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Settembre 2014)

Ma il famoso progetto giovani? 
Presi solo vecchi di 30 anni e passa e ceduto l'unico di prospetto...complimenti..a centrocampo il piede più educato ce l'ha Muntari...
No comment su Inzaghi che ha avvallato questa operazione folle...
6 milioni , meno dell'ingaggio annuale lordo di Torres...
*VERGOGNA*


----------



## Aragorn (1 Settembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *GdS conferma, 6 milioni. Il ragazzo va a Lisbona*



Spero spendano quei 2 milioni in medicine, gli altri 4 li hanno già dati al Parma per Biabiany


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha ceduto a titolo definitivo Bryan Cristante al Benfica. Manca solo l'ufficialità. Il costo dell'operazione dovrebbe essere di 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> A breve i dettagli.
> 
> Sky





Jaqen ha scritto:


> *GdS conferma, 6 milioni. Il ragazzo va a Lisbona*



Uno scandalo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *GdS conferma, 6 milioni. Il ragazzo va a Lisbona*



Il Benfica che fa spese da noi, PAZZESCO!


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Settembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Prima di sparare a zero su società ecc io aspetto, non mi stupirei se fosse stato lo stesso giocatore a chiedere la cessione, quindi aspetto di avere notizie in merito, detto questo mi dispiace perchè per me ha molto talento è un 95 con ampi margini di miglioramento, a me sta bene far crescere i giocatori in casa ma se poi li cediamo subito senza panco averli provati un po siamo a punto e capo.



Eh certo come no...infatti è zeppo di giovani italiani che non vedono l'ora di andare al Benfica anziché giocare nel Milan...


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2014)

O hanno capito che si tratta di un giocatoretto o è una mezza follia.

Adesso andassero a prendere un altro centrocampista...


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *GdS conferma, 6 milioni. Il ragazzo va a Lisbona*



I N C R E D I B I L E

Galliani (*e basta dire* che la colpa è esclusiva a Berlusconi) ci ha fatto diventare in maniera UFFICIALE una PROVINCIALE. Niente di più di un Parma o di una Atalanta. Biabiany c'è costato quanto Cristante e Biabiany è una schiappa.
Vergogna a Galliani, a Berlusconi e anche, a questo punto doveroso, a Inzaghi, che chiede i Pasqual e i Biabiany e preferisce Pazzini a Cerci e gli sta bene che Cristante se ne vada via.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha ceduto a titolo definitivo Bryan Cristante al Benfica. Manca solo l'ufficialità. Il costo dell'operazione dovrebbe essere di 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> A breve i dettagli.
> 
> Sky


Dispiace, perchè il ragazzo ha talento. Che dire, spero che abbia fatto lui pressione alla società per essere ceduto, altrimenti sarebbe incomprensibile aver ceduto un tuo talento per valorizzare un altro non di tua proprietà.


Admin ha scritto:


> O hanno capito che si tratta di un giocatoretto o è una mezza follia.
> 
> Adesso andassero a prendere un altro centrocampista...



Chi vuoi che prendano. Giochiamo a 3 a metacampo ed abbiamo: Van Ginkel, De Jong, Monto, Muntari, Essien, Poli, Saponara ed eventualmente Honda si può adattare. Bastano e avanzano solo per il campionato.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (1 Settembre 2014)

Abbiamo 8 ore per prendere Rabiot o un centrocampista migliore di Cristante, altrimenti mi di brutto


----------



## AndrasWave (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha ceduto a titolo definitivo Bryan Cristante al Benfica. Manca solo l'ufficialità. Il costo dell'operazione dovrebbe essere di 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> A breve i dettagli.
> 
> Sky



Ecco cosa è diventata la nostra società. Alla lunga lista di pagliacciate fatta da summit inutili, acquisti di mummie strapagate, senatori pensionati senza uno straccio di riconoscenza (vedi Ambrosini), allenatori esonerati senza nessuna logica (vedi Seedorf) si è aggiunta la svendita di giovani promettenti come Cristante. "Punteremo sui giovani..Cristante resta al 100%..ecc".
Sono tutte balle!

Sono stufo di questi bugiardi, non hanno nessun rispetto per i tifosi e per la storia di questa società. Inzaghi che va ad avallare una cosa del genere merita tutto il mio disprezzo. Lui che pretende che siano "uomini" a scendere in campo è il primo che si fa muovere come un fantoccio da esseri falsi e ipocriti!
Il Milan ormai è un paradosso. E' una società senza logica.

Buona fortuna Bryan, buona fortuna..


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2014)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Abbiamo 8 ore per prendere Rabiot o un centrocampista migliore di Cristante, altrimenti mi ******* di brutto



Certo arriverà sicuramente qualcuno


----------



## Tifo'o (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha ceduto a titolo definitivo Bryan Cristante al Benfica. Manca solo l'ufficialità. Il costo dell'operazione dovrebbe essere di 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> A breve i dettagli.
> 
> Sky



Soldi usati per prendere Biabuany

Vabbè, sono contento per il giocatore. Non ha senso rimanere se mettono al tuo post Essien ed altri cessi.
Il Benfica lo valorizzerà e tra qualche anno lo venderà al triplo


----------



## vota DC (1 Settembre 2014)

giovanedave ha scritto:


> Penso sia una delle operazioni più incomprensibili che abbia mai visto.
> Magari era scarso, o meglio ora lo spero, perché sarebbe l'unica giustificazione.



Il poco che ha mostrato era meglio di Montolivo. Venduto per meno di due stipendi di Montolivo.


----------



## markjordan (1 Settembre 2014)

manco fosse l'erede di pirlo , lento e non sa coprire x ora deve ancora dimostrare tuto 
mi sbagliero' (pure inzaghi ?) ma non e' da milan
6 m x un panchinaro


----------



## aleslash (1 Settembre 2014)

Operazione scellerata, vendiamo un giovane di belle speranze e prendiamo quel cesso di biabiany? Poi l'anno prossimo van ginkel torna a Londra e noi con chi rimaniamo? Com Essien? Madonna mia sto incavolatissimo


----------



## Frikez (1 Settembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Prima di sparare a zero su società ecc io aspetto, non mi stupirei se fosse stato lo stesso giocatore a chiedere la cessione, quindi aspetto di avere notizie in merito, detto questo mi dispiace perchè per me ha molto talento è un 95 con ampi margini di miglioramento, a me sta bene far crescere i giocatori in casa ma se poi li cediamo subito senza panco averli provati un po siamo a punto e capo.



Se l'ha chiesta lui ha fatto stra bene, ha già perso un anno a marcire in panchina.


----------



## Dexter (1 Settembre 2014)

La Roma prende Rabiot, noi vendiamo Cristante


----------



## diavolo (1 Settembre 2014)

Follia!Spero almeno che ci sia l'opzione di riacquisto a nostro favore.


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Settembre 2014)

Che schifo, in poche parole si sono ripresi i "tanti" soldi per il riscatto di Rami o Poli. Che vergogna.


----------



## SuperMilan (1 Settembre 2014)

Maledetti! Seguitevi da soli!


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (1 Settembre 2014)

Ma ricordo male o Berlusconi aveva espresso la volontà di far rimanere Cristante nei giorni scorsi??
Il Condor è impazzito?


----------



## runner (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha ceduto a titolo definitivo Bryan Cristante al Benfica. Manca solo l'ufficialità. Il costo dell'operazione dovrebbe essere di 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> A breve i dettagli.
> 
> Sky



no non ci voglio credere....per prendere quel cesso di Biabiany abbiamo ceduo l' unico gioiello che avevamo?

abbiamo preso sto centrocampista dal Chelsea in prestito e rinnovato a muntari per vendere Cristante?

le uniche parole positive che avevo speso per i giorni finali di calciomercato sono state totalmente azzerate da questa operazione senza senso e il mio commento è altamente costruttivo visto che con questa mossa il Milan ha distrutto tutto quello che ha fatto!!

in bocca al lupo Bryan e mi auguro che a fine stagione tu possa valere 50 mln per far rosicare quei provincialotti dei nostri dirigenti


----------



## nduccio (1 Settembre 2014)

COSA HANNO COMBINATO???? sono disperato.....


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Settembre 2014)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Ma ricordo male o Berlusconi aveva espresso la volontà di far rimanere Cristante nei giorni scorsi??
> Il Condor è impazzito?



Il sole del deserto gli avrà dato alla testa.


----------



## Milo (1 Settembre 2014)

V e r g o g n a


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha ceduto a titolo definitivo Bryan Cristante al Benfica. Manca solo l'ufficialità. Il costo dell'operazione dovrebbe essere di 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> A breve i dettagli.
> 
> Sky



Nel frattempo Suma,che sosteneva con forza la permanenza di Cristante,si rifugia in un "il mercato finisce alle 23"


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Milan ha ceduto a titolo definitivo Bryan Cristante al Benfica. Manca solo l'ufficialità. Il costo dell'operazione dovrebbe essere di 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> A breve i dettagli.
> 
> Sky*



.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha ceduto a titolo definitivo Bryan Cristante al Benfica. Manca solo l'ufficialità. Il costo dell'operazione dovrebbe essere di 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> A breve i dettagli.
> 
> Sky



Dopo Van Ginkel lui avrà chiesto la cessione e Berlusconi avrà ordinato a monte di non tirar fuori una lira senza prima cedere qualcun altro. Quindi Biabiany andava pagato da qualcuno e l'unico era Cristante. E' un circolo vizioso dal quale non usciremo mai. 

Intanto Galliani continua a prendersi gli insulti e il vero responsabile è lì che si diverte a continuare a dichiarare incedibili tizio e caio, salvo venderli poco dopo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Settembre 2014)

Questi stanno MALISSIMO , non so più come insultarvi .


----------



## showtaarabt (1 Settembre 2014)

Non ho parole.Quasi quasi sono dispiaciuto della vittoria di ieri a questo punto...
Mi auguro 2 annate fenomenali di Cristante e Taarabt


----------



## nduccio (1 Settembre 2014)

ne azzeccasse una, UNA, sta società di delinquenti e incapaci


----------



## markjordan (1 Settembre 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Operazione scellerata, vendiamo un giovane di belle speranze e prendiamo quel cesso di biabiany? Poi l'anno prossimo van ginkel torna a Londra e noi con chi rimaniamo? Com Essien? Madonna mia sto incavolatissimo


essien finisce il contratto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dopo Van Ginkel lui avrà chiesto la cessione e Berlusconi avrà ordinato a monte di non tirar fuori una lira senza prima cedere qualcun altro. Quindi Biabiany andava pagato da qualcuno e l'unico era Cristante. E' un circolo vizioso dal quale non usciremo mai.
> 
> Intanto Galliani continua a prendersi gli insulti e il vero responsabile è lì che si diverte a continuare a dichiarare incedibili tizio e caio, salvo venderli poco dopo.


Purtroppo c'è ancora gente da cedere. L'anno prossimo toccherà ad El Sharaawy e De Sciglio.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (1 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il sole del deserto gli avrà dato alla testa.



Mi sa tanto che è così, ho controllato, la notizia era di ieri: "Berlusconi ha deciso: Cristante non si muove dal Milan"


----------



## hiei87 (1 Settembre 2014)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Abbiamo 8 ore per prendere Rabiot o un centrocampista migliore di Cristante, altrimenti mi di brutto



Sì, come quando dovevamo prendere Jackson Martinez al posto di Balotelli.
Questi 6 milioni servono a finanziare il colpo Biabiany.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha ceduto a titolo definitivo Bryan Cristante al Benfica. Manca solo l'ufficialità. Il costo dell'operazione dovrebbe essere di 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> A breve i dettagli.
> 
> Sky





showtaarabt ha scritto:


> Non ho parole.Quasi quasi sono dispiaciuto della vittoria di ieri a questo punto...
> Mi auguro 2 annate fenomenali di Cristante e Taarabt



Perchè se avessero perso, secondo te Cristante sarebbe rimasto??? Era già tutto fatto.


----------



## Lollanza82 (1 Settembre 2014)

Scandaloso! Prendi in prestito secco un classe '92' che rientra da una rottura dei legamenti del Chelsea e vendi un '95' di belle speranze che viene dal tuo settore giovanile ,a detta di tutti uno dei migliori centrocampisti in prospettiva, che occupa gli stessi ruoli del bidone che hai preso in prestito secco per 6 Mil? Ma questa gente merita solo delle gran legnate è veramente una Vergogna senza fine.
Anche se il ragazzo avesse voluto andarsene lo davi in prestito secco con la stessa formula con cui hai preso il rottame dal Chelsea, così il prossimo anno ridavi il cesso a pedali agli inglesi e riprendevi un giocatore più formato.
Cedere Cristante così è una follia bella e buona per poi tenere Essien e Mexes.CHE SCHIFO!!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha ceduto a titolo definitivo Bryan Cristante al Benfica. Manca solo l'ufficialità. Il costo dell'operazione dovrebbe essere di 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> A breve i dettagli.
> 
> Sky



Ad ogni modo, Rui Costa ci deve un grosso favore. Spero se ne ricordi quando un domani gli chiederemo (col cappello in mano) qualcuno della sua rosa.


----------



## aleslash (1 Settembre 2014)

markjordan ha scritto:


> essien finisce il contratto


Essien si, ma gli altri cessi come pili muntari e montolivo? Loro rimangono e giocheranno
Siano dannati


----------



## Frikez (1 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Dopo Van Ginkel lui avrà chiesto la cessione e Berlusconi avrà ordinato a monte di non tirar fuori una lira senza prima cedere qualcun altro. Quindi Biabiany andava pagato da qualcuno e l'unico era Cristante. E' un circolo vizioso dal quale non usciremo mai.
> 
> Intanto Galliani continua a prendersi gli insulti e il vero responsabile è lì che si diverte a continuare a dichiarare incedibili tizio e caio, salvo venderli poco dopo.



Io cedo De Jong, non Cristante..ma non esiste proprio dai


----------



## SuperMilan (1 Settembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Nel frattempo Suma,che sosteneva con forza la permanenza di Cristante,si rifugia in un "il mercato finisce alle 23"



Forse arriverà Suso, o più probabilmente non sa più che dire. Alle 23 dirà che la colpa della cessione di Cristante è dei tastieristi


----------



## Butcher (1 Settembre 2014)

Solo tanta vergogna!


----------



## Freddy Manson (1 Settembre 2014)

giovanedave ha scritto:


> Penso sia una delle operazioni più incomprensibili che abbia mai visto.
> Magari era scarso, o meglio ora lo spero, perché sarebbe l'unica giustificazione.



Io spero invece che faccia sfracelli cosicché potremo gustarci, tutti quanti, la faccia di Galliani quando il Benfica ci farà una bella plusvalenza.


----------



## The Ripper (1 Settembre 2014)

Sono rimasto senza parole
W capitan Montolivo! W Galliani! W il Milan! Il conddddhoooor!!! Il Ninnnoooooo!!

Ma bafangulo va


----------



## aleslash (1 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Io cedo De Jong, non Cristante..ma non esiste proprio dai


Ma io non cedo nessuno dei due


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Io cedo De Jong, non Cristante..ma non esiste proprio dai



Probabilmente su De Jong non sono arrivate offerte concrete. O non si voleva mettere titolare un 95 con zero esperienza. 

Per me la giustificazione è tutta economica, Cristante era l'unico cedibile last second che poteva farci rientrare dalla spesa di Biabiachi.


----------



## nduccio (1 Settembre 2014)

mandiamo via un talento del vivaio classe 95, tanto abbiamo i giovini essien e muntari


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2014)

Non ho parole, mi dispiace, mandato via per prendere uno che il prossimo anno torna a Londra. Con in scadenza Essien e De Jong, ci sarà da ridere giugno prossimo.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Milan ha ceduto a titolo definitivo Bryan Cristante al Benfica. Manca solo l'ufficialità. Il costo dell'operazione dovrebbe essere di 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> A breve i dettagli.
> 
> Sky*





aleslash ha scritto:


> Ma io non cedo nessuno dei due



Ok, d'accordo con te, ma il mercato non lo facciamo noi. Evidentemente avranno le loro oscure ragioni. 

*PS: Quotate ste benedette news!!!*


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Settembre 2014)

Finche vivra Galliani il Milan sara questo. 

Una vergogna incredibile, alla faccia del progetto giovani, alla faccio del nano che dichiara di voler valorizzare il ragazzo.

Non c'e senso, non c'e logica. Mi mancano veramente le parole. Comunque la famoso Curva non dira niente.

Un altro anno senza stadio e maglia Milan, a questa societa non daro un euro.


----------



## Frikez (1 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Per me la giustificazione è tutta economica, Cristante era l'unico cedibile last second che poteva farci rientrare dalla spesa di Biabiachi.



Su questo non c'è alcun dubbio, porta soldi quindi si cede in fretta.


----------



## 666psycho (1 Settembre 2014)

SCANDALOSO!! 


società del cavolo!! VERGONA! MA CHE GALLIANI SI DIMMETTA!!

mi hanno rovinato la gioranta...ho voglia di piangere!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Finche vivra Galliani il Milan sara questo.
> 
> Una vergogna incredibile, alla faccia del progetto giovani, alla faccio del nano che dichiara di voler valorizzare il ragazzo.
> 
> ...


L'amore non è bello se non è litigarello.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Settembre 2014)

E poi c'hanno pure il coraggio di mandare lo spot per andare allo stadio..ma io mi chiedo come si fa a non vomitare...
Sono più inc.. che per la cessione di Kakà al real..questa è la prova definitiva che la società è MORTA e SEPOLTA...


----------



## Aragorn (1 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Io cedo De Jong, non Cristante..ma non esiste proprio dai



La cosa bella è che De Jong la prossima estate se ne andrà al 99%. E loro si ritroveranno senza il titolare, senza i soldi e senza l'erede low cost proveniente dalla primavera. Una mossa tanto geniale quanto lungimirante.


----------



## diavolo (1 Settembre 2014)

Sentire le giustificazioni di Ruiu....vomito.


----------



## showtaarabt (1 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Perchè se avessero perso, secondo te Cristante sarebbe rimasto??? Era già tutto fatto.



Intendo che questo Milan merita di perdere 3-0 tutte le partite


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ad ogni modo, Rui Costa ci deve un grosso favore. Spero se ne ricordi quando un domani gli chiederemo (col cappello in mano) qualcuno della sua rosa.



Il Benfica, come il Porto, si fa pagare caro. Cristante in due anni lo vendono a piu di 20m €, senz' ombra di dubbio.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (1 Settembre 2014)

Operazione sconcertante


----------



## 666psycho (1 Settembre 2014)

ma come possibile che Inzaghi abbia dato il suo accordo???


----------



## The Ripper (1 Settembre 2014)

Ah dimenticavo:
"Noi i campioni ce li dobbiamo costruire in casa" (cit Barbara)
"Con Inzaghi Cristante giocherà di più" (cit forum)
"Con l'esonero di Allegri Poli e Cristante staranno festeggiando di brutto" (cit come sopra)


Sono I N O R R I D I T O ! ! ! !
Vendiamo i giovani promettenti e ci teniamo i NIANG
Ci teniamo gli ESSIEN!



Spero per il loro bene che Cristante si riveli un flop.... ma qui c'è il rischio di un Aubameyang 2.0


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha ceduto a titolo definitivo Bryan Cristante al Benfica. Manca solo l'ufficialità. Il costo dell'operazione dovrebbe essere di 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> A breve i dettagli.
> 
> Sky






showtaarabt ha scritto:


> Intendo che questo Milan merita di perdere 3-0 tutte le partite



Vabbè la delusione, ma non è che per la cessione di Cristante meritiamo di retrocedere. E' la vita.


----------



## Hammer (1 Settembre 2014)

Dirigenza di maiali incompetenti. Vergogna, vergogna, verogna


----------



## nduccio (1 Settembre 2014)

*MI RACCOMANDO CHIAMATEMI A CASA PER FARMI ABBONARE*

*SCHIFOSI *


----------



## aleslash (1 Settembre 2014)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Sentire le giustificazioni di Ruiu....vomito.



Sto vomitando pure io, sta cercando in qualche modo di giustificare ma è inorridito pure lui


----------



## smallball (1 Settembre 2014)

un'autentica follia...


----------



## mark (1 Settembre 2014)

Che schifo vergogna!!! E dopo vogliono riportare i tifosi allo stadio? Neanche col binocolo li vedono!!


----------



## aleslash (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha ceduto a titolo definitivo Bryan Cristante al Benfica. Manca solo l'ufficialità. Il costo dell'operazione dovrebbe essere di 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> A breve i dettagli.
> 
> Sky


.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha ceduto a titolo definitivo Bryan Cristante al Benfica. Manca solo l'ufficialità. Il costo dell'operazione dovrebbe essere di 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> A breve i dettagli.
> 
> Sky




*Vabbè raga però dovete commentare le news. E che cavolo, ma devo scriverlo in giapponese??? *


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Settembre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ah dimenticavo:
> "Noi i campioni ce li dobbiamo costruire in casa" (cit Barbara)
> "Con Inzaghi Cristante giocherà di più" (cit forum)
> "Con l'esonero di Allegri Poli e Cristante staranno festeggiando di brutto" (cit come sopra)
> ...




Non dimenticare il famoso progetto giovani!

A sto punto, gia si sa che prossima stagione El Shaarawy sara venduto, se gioca bene piazzeranno anche De Sciglio. 
Boh, non so neanche per che motivo guardare il Milan questa stagione.

Vendiamo i talenti prima di vaolirzzarli e ci prendiamo prestiti secci di talenti altrui. Da provinciale, anzi peggio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Settembre 2014)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ah dimenticavo:
> "Noi i campioni ce li dobbiamo costruire in casa" (cit Barbara)
> "Con Inzaghi Cristante giocherà di più" (cit forum)
> "Con l'esonero di Allegri Poli e Cristante staranno festeggiando di brutto" (cit come sopra)
> ...



Vendiamo chiunque ci comprino..per quei due là offerte non ne ha fatte nesssuno..giustamente aggiungo dato che fanno pietà..


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha ceduto a titolo definitivo Bryan Cristante al Benfica. Manca solo l'ufficialità. Il costo dell'operazione dovrebbe essere di 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> A breve i dettagli.
> 
> Sky



Penso non ci sia UNA motivazione che sia UNA valida per questa cosa OSCENA . Come può partorire la mente malata di Galliani vendere l'unico centrocampista promessa che abbiamo per tenere i cessi ultratrentenni tra l'altro in scadenza il prossimo anno ? .

io scusate ma penso alla malafede ... a meno che oggi pomeriggio non vada a comprare un giocatore da 10 milioni questa operazione è PURA FOLLIA ...

Ripeto questa è MALAFEDE


----------



## Milo (1 Settembre 2014)

Suma su FB "6 mln per uno che ha fatto 3 presenze non è male, e siamo riusciti a tenere Niang"

L'ho insultato a più non posso!!!


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2014)

Tanto non avrebbe giocato mai, meglio per lui e peggio per noi.


----------



## aleslash (1 Settembre 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> Suma su FB "6 mln per uno che ha fatto 3 presenze non è male, e siamo riusciti a tenere Niang"
> 
> L'ho insultato a più non posso!!!



Ma tanto noi ci disperiamo ma a loro non frega nulla


----------



## giovanedave (1 Settembre 2014)

Noi l'abbiamo visto giocare tre volte, loro un po' di più. Magari è scarso davvero. Spero.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Vabbè raga però dovete commentare le news. E che cavolo, ma devo scriverlo in giapponese??? *


 [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] qui non si insulta nessuno.

Si discute da persone civili.


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Settembre 2014)

Ora pretendo che con questa formazione si vinca lo scudetto, se proprio ritengono che questa sia la migliore...


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha ceduto a titolo definitivo Bryan Cristante al Benfica. Manca solo l'ufficialità. Il costo dell'operazione dovrebbe essere di 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> A breve i dettagli.
> 
> Sky





Milo ha scritto:


> Suma su FB "6 mln per uno che ha fatto 3 presenze non è male, e siamo riusciti a tenere Niang"
> 
> L'ho insultato a più non posso!!!



Posso capire la prima considerazione ma la seconda è da persona che ha qualche problema. E anche grave.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Settembre 2014)

Milo ha scritto:


> Suma su FB "6 mln per uno che ha fatto 3 presenze non è male, e siamo riusciti a tenere Niang"
> 
> L'ho insultato a più non posso!!!



Suma e la prova che il concetto della dignita humana e sbagliato.


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha ceduto a titolo definitivo Bryan Cristante al Benfica. Manca solo l'ufficialità. Il costo dell'operazione dovrebbe essere di 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> A breve i dettagli.
> 
> Sky



Dopo l'iniziale sgomento ("non mi risulta,per quanto ne so resterà..."),Suma difende l'operazione: _"Niang è giovane e lo abbiamo tenuto. 6 milioni per un giocatore con 3 presenze in Serie A è tutt'altro che un regalo. Vedo che ricomincia l'ondata di cattiveria. Lo scrivevo a Giugno e lo riscrivo adesso. Calma. Il mercato ripeto finisce alle 23."_

Una sagoma


----------



## aleslash (1 Settembre 2014)

Ma non si può sentire i giornalisti dire "abbiamo fatto una plusvalenza di 6 milioni per uno della primavera che ha fatto 3 presenze" ma che significa? Allora vediamo pure mastour a 5 milioni e via, non ha mai giocato e guarda che plusvalenza


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Settembre 2014)

giovanedave ha scritto:


> Noi l'abbiamo visto giocare tre volte, loro un po' di più. Magari è scarso davvero. Spero.



Non hai torto, potrebbe essere, però non posso che pensare che l'abbiano venduto solo per soldi.


----------



## MAS GAVINO (1 Settembre 2014)

Allucinogena sta notizia. Mi sta facendo effetto. Sto perdendo lucidità


----------



## Hammer (1 Settembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Dopo l'iniziale sgomento ("non mi risulta,per quanto ne so resterà..."),Suma difende l'operazione: _"Niang è giovane e lo abbiamo tenuto. 6 milioni per un giocatore con 3 presenze in Serie A è tutt'altro che un regalo. Vedo che ricomincia l'ondata di cattiveria. Lo scrivevo a Giugno e lo riscrivo adesso. Calma. Il mercato ripeto finisce alle 23."_
> 
> *Un verme*



Fixed


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Settembre 2014)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusa ma quale news?!..la notizia è SOLO la cessione del giocatore tutto il resto mi pare superfluo, la cifra è 6 milioni, uno scandalo..si può solo insultarli......



Eh, ma quando un utente che si collega ora non vede la news principale, ma solo le lamentele. Bisogna quotare la news principale, in modo che sia presente ad ogni pagina. Non lo dico certo io, ma è nel regolamente del forum. Non vi costa nulla.


----------



## aleslash (1 Settembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Dopo l'iniziale sgomento ("non mi risulta,per quanto ne so resterà..."),Suma difende l'operazione: _"Niang è giovane e lo abbiamo tenuto. 6 milioni per un giocatore con 3 presenze in Serie A è tutt'altro che un regalo. Vedo che ricomincia l'ondata di cattiveria. Lo scrivevo a Giugno e lo riscrivo adesso. Calma. Il mercato ripeto finisce alle 23."_
> 
> Una sagoma


"Ne prendiamo uno forte" [cit]


----------



## DOOOOD (1 Settembre 2014)

cessione abbastanza ignorante, tra due anni il Benfica lo rivende a 25.
capisco però la necessità disperata di fare cassa... amen


----------



## Ian.moone (1 Settembre 2014)

.
[MENTION=1354]Ian.moone[/MENTION] no copia incolla, alla prossima ban di una settimana


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Settembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Dopo l'iniziale sgomento ("non mi risulta,per quanto ne so resterà..."),Suma difende l'operazione: _"Niang è giovane e lo abbiamo tenuto. 6 milioni per un giocatore con 3 presenze in Serie A è tutt'altro che un regalo. Vedo che ricomincia l'ondata di cattiveria. Lo scrivevo a Giugno e lo riscrivo adesso. Calma. *Il mercato ripeto finisce alle 23.*"_
> 
> Una sagoma



Mi suona come una minaccia. Chissà che altro può fare Galliani.


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Dopo l'iniziale sgomento ("non mi risulta,per quanto ne so resterà..."),Suma difende l'operazione: _"Niang è giovane e lo abbiamo tenuto. 6 milioni per un giocatore con 3 presenze in Serie A è tutt'altro che un regalo. Vedo che ricomincia l'ondata di cattiveria. Lo scrivevo a Giugno e lo riscrivo adesso. Calma. Il mercato ripeto finisce alle 23."_
> 
> Una sagoma



Quindi secondo lui arriverà qualcun altro. Se sì, o meglio, se dovesse arrivare qualche giovane di grande prospettiva internazionale, la cessione di Cristante potrebbe andarmi anche bene.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (1 Settembre 2014)

Il senso di prendere Van Ginkel e cedere Cristante a titolo definitivo?


----------



## aleslash (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha ceduto a titolo definitivo Bryan Cristante al Benfica. Manca solo l'ufficialità. Il costo dell'operazione dovrebbe essere di 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> A breve i dettagli.
> 
> Sky


.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (1 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Posso capire la prima considerazione ma la seconda è da persona che ha qualche problema. E anche grave.



Altroché se ce l'ha.
Ha il problema di dover giustificare, strisciando, qualunque nefandezza di una banda di criminali.
Avrebbe la possibilità di andarsene, ma preferisce continuare a strisciare.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha ceduto a titolo definitivo Bryan Cristante al Benfica. Manca solo l'ufficialità. Il costo dell'operazione dovrebbe essere di 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> A breve i dettagli.
> 
> Sky



.


----------



## aleslash (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quindi secondo lui arriverà qualcun altro. Se sì, o meglio, se dovesse arrivare qualche giovane di grande prospettiva internazionale, la cessione di Cristante potrebbe andarmi anche bene.


Ci credi ancora? Io olho perso totalmente le speranze, l'unico che non mi farebbe rimpiangere cristante è rabiot, ma non arriverà mai


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Settembre 2014)

DOOOOD ha scritto:


> cessione abbastanza ignorante, tra due anni il Benfica lo rivende a 25.
> capisco però la necessità disperata di fare cassa... amen



Di fare cassa per cosa??? Manco prendiamo nessuno....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quindi secondo lui arriverà qualcun altro. Se sì, o meglio, se dovesse arrivare qualche giovane di grande prospettiva internazionale, la cessione di Cristante potrebbe andarmi anche bene.



Suso potrebbe addolcirmi la pillola. Anche se nel suo ruolo ormai ne abbiamo parecchi mentre in mezzo al campo come al solito...


----------



## nduccio (1 Settembre 2014)

dentro biabiacoso e via cristante, suma e ruiu che la dignità l'hanno persa 40 anni fa, il pelatone, il nano maledetto....MA DA CHI SIAMO RAPPRESENTATI????


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha ceduto a titolo definitivo Bryan Cristante al Benfica. Manca solo l'ufficialità. Il costo dell'operazione dovrebbe essere di 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> A breve i dettagli.
> 
> Sky





Admin ha scritto:


> Quindi secondo lui arriverà qualcun altro. Se sì, o meglio, se dovesse arrivare qualche giovane di grande prospettiva internazionale, la cessione di Cristante potrebbe andarmi anche bene.



Non illuderti.Sempre di Suma sono le famose frasi "Se va via Kakà ne arriva uno forte" e "I soldi di Balotelli verranno investiti".
Probabilmente lo ha detto per placare gli insulti.


----------



## markjordan (1 Settembre 2014)

giovanedave ha scritto:


> Noi l'abbiamo visto giocare tre volte, loro un po' di più. Magari è scarso davvero. Spero.


non e' scarso ma non e' pronto , deve giocare e nel milan farebbe panchina 
avrei voluto un prestito


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Settembre 2014)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Il senso di prendere Van Ginkel e cedere Cristante a titolo definitivo?



Che hanno guadagnato 6 mln.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Settembre 2014)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] qui non si insulta nessuno.
> 
> Si discute da persone civili.



Chi avrei insultato?..il mio riferimento era chiaramente al fatto che al tifoso non resta che insultare la società per un'operazione scriteriata e mi sembrava fatto in termini civilissimi..se non si può nemmeno dire vergogna....Che poi sia stato venduto a 6 milioni o 7 cosa cambia?sempre una cosa indegna rimane, specie dopo le parole spese nei mesi scorsi..


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha ceduto a titolo definitivo Bryan Cristante al Benfica. Manca solo l'ufficialità. Il costo dell'operazione dovrebbe essere di 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> A breve i dettagli.
> 
> Sky



Non ho parole. Galliani sarebbe da prendere a schiaffi sulla pelata.

Vabbè, vado a consolarmi sulle foto di Jennifer Lawrence.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Settembre 2014)

Incompetenti. Non c'è da meravigliarsi. Fra 1-2 anni potevano venderlo a 20 milioni minimo e invece appena hanno visto i 6 milioni l'hanno sganciato.


----------



## Freddy Manson (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha ceduto a titolo definitivo Bryan Cristante al Benfica. Manca solo l'ufficialità. Il costo dell'operazione dovrebbe essere di 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> A breve i dettagli.
> 
> Sky





Milo ha scritto:


> Suma su FB "6 mln per uno che ha fatto 3 presenze non è male, e siamo riusciti a tenere Niang"
> 
> L'ho insultato a più non posso!!!



Suma è proprio un servo, farà anche le pulizie alle ville di B & G.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Settembre 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Ci credi ancora? Io olho perso totalmente le speranze, l'unico che non mi farebbe rimpiangere cristante è rabiot, ma non arriverà mai



Ma dicessi Verrati..Scusa è ma spendere 10 milioni per Rabiot invece di tenermi un giocatore fatto in casa che senso ha?!..il talento di Cristante era evidente..almeno Ciuf Ciuf fu dato via per una cifra seria..qui si finanzia Biabiany dando via l'unico prospetto a centrocampo che abbiamo..non so se ci spieghiamo..e poi andiamo a cercare gente come Dzemaili...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Settembre 2014)

A pensare che il giorno e iniziato con le foto di Jennifer Lawrence e Kate Upton per poi finire cosi. Cose da horror film.


----------



## 666psycho (1 Settembre 2014)

io sto male....


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Settembre 2014)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Suma è proprio un servo, farà anche le pulizie alle ville di B & G.



Secondo me se arriva un'offerta da 10 mila euro vendono anche lui. Sarebbe una plusvalenza.


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Settembre 2014)

Definitivo? Scandaloso


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> A pensare che il giorno e iniziato con le foto di Jennifer Lawrence e Kate Upton per poi finire cosi. Cose da horror film.



Metti che finisce con le foto di Suma


----------



## aleslash (1 Settembre 2014)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma dicessi Verrati..Scusa è ma spendere 10 milioni per Rabiot invece di tenermi un giocatore fatto in casa che senso ha?!..il talento di Cristante era evidente..almeno Ciuf Ciuf fu dato via per una cifra seria..qui si finanzia Biabiany dando via l'unico prospetto a centrocampo che abbiamo..non so se ci spieghiamo..e poi andiamo a cercare gente come Dzemaili...


non mi sono spiegato bene forse, anche io mi terrei cristante piuttosto che venderlo per rabiot, ma a questo punto che l'abbiamo già dato via il giovane italiano io prenderei rabiot

Peccato che non accadrà mai


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha ceduto a titolo definitivo Bryan Cristante al Benfica. Manca solo l'ufficialità. Il costo dell'operazione dovrebbe essere di 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> A breve i dettagli.
> 
> Sky



il tanto decantato progetto cccciovani


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Settembre 2014)

aleslash ha scritto:


> non mi sono spiegato bene forse, anche io mi terrei cristante piuttosto che venderlo per rabiot, ma a questo punto che l'abbiamo già dato via il giovane italiano io prenderei rabiot
> 
> Peccato che non accadrà mai



Anche perché Cristante è stato ceduto per fare cassa e basta..quindi impossibile che arrivino altri investimenti..mi fa pena pensare che non siamo nemmeno più all'autofinanziamento ma proprio al fare cassa..roba da Udinese..


----------



## malos (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha ceduto a titolo definitivo Bryan Cristante al Benfica. Manca solo l'ufficialità. Il costo dell'operazione dovrebbe essere di 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> A breve i dettagli.
> 
> Sky



Mi vien da piangere.
C'è solo da citare uno striscione dei cuginastri "Non so più come insultarvi"


----------



## medjai (1 Settembre 2014)

Questo sarà come con Aubumeyang. Lo cediamo per 1M e l'anno successivo lo vendono per 15M. Come perdere 14M in un anno, questo sarà uguale...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Settembre 2014)

Mi sa che lo hanno venduto oggi per evitare proteste a San Siro.

La prossima casalingha e il 21.09 contro la Juve, dove sicuramente la curva non fara proteste ma provera di aiutare la squadra.

Sta cosa puzza parecchio.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (1 Settembre 2014)

benfica o galliani, vediamo chi avrà ragione.
alla luce del mercato degli ultimi anni la scelta risulta piuttosto ardua.


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Settembre 2014)

Mancano 7 ore alla fine del mercato.
Ora vendete anche El Shaarawy, De Sciglio e pure Mastour così rimangono solamente giocatori che non si prenderebbero nemmeno i loro genitori. Complimenti vivissimi.



Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha ceduto a titolo definitivo Bryan Cristante al Benfica. Manca solo l'ufficialità. Il costo dell'operazione dovrebbe essere di 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> A breve i dettagli.
> 
> Sky


.


----------



## Fabriman94 (1 Settembre 2014)

Spero solo che il "sostituto" Van Ginkel lo facciamo giocare, almeno questo...


----------



## Freddy Manson (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha ceduto a titolo definitivo Bryan Cristante al Benfica. Manca solo l'ufficialità. Il costo dell'operazione dovrebbe essere di 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> A breve i dettagli.
> 
> Sky





Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Dopo l'iniziale sgomento ("non mi risulta,per quanto ne so resterà..."),Suma difende l'operazione: _"Niang è giovane e lo abbiamo tenuto. 6 milioni per un giocatore con 3 presenze in Serie A è tutt'altro che un regalo. Vedo che ricomincia l'ondata di cattiveria. Lo scrivevo a Giugno e lo riscrivo adesso. Calma. Il mercato ripeto finisce alle 23."_
> 
> Una sagoma



Quindi è colpa di noi tifosi da tastiera se Cristante è stato venduto: creiamo un'aria cattiva e triste. Scusaci Ambrogio, scusaci!!!


----------



## Bawert (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha ceduto a titolo definitivo Bryan Cristante al Benfica. Manca solo l'ufficialità. Il costo dell'operazione dovrebbe essere di 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> A breve i dettagli.
> 
> Sky



Si devono vergognare, TUTTI. Vendiamo l'unico giovane buono, per prendere un giocatore solamente da valorizzare di altri, ma perché a sto punto prendi Biabiany (scarso)? perché piuttosto non lassi andare in scadenza Muntari. Poi cosa servono sti soldi? A pagare l'ingaggio di Torres per i prossimi anni.

VERGOGNA, peccato che ho rinnovato l'abbonamento....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Settembre 2014)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Spero solo che il "sostituto" Van Ginkel lo facciamo giocare, almeno questo...



Tranquillo, c'e la clausole che se non fa 20 partite il Chelsea riceve 500.000 €.


----------



## Bawert (1 Settembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Tranquillo, c'e la clausole che se non fa 20 partite il Chelsea riceve 500.000 €.



Da quello che mi risulta (transfermarkt) se giocherà almeno 20 partite sarà il Chelsea a darli al Milan...


----------



## James Watson (1 Settembre 2014)

poi come potete pretendere commenti costruttivi quando si parla di una società del genere?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Settembre 2014)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Da quello che mi risulta (transfermarkt) se giocherà almeno 20 partite sarà il Chelsea a darli al Milan...



Si? Mah, io ho sentita 'l altra versione. Comunque che il Chelsea ci paghi mi sembra strano onestamente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha ceduto a titolo definitivo Bryan Cristante al Benfica. Manca solo l'ufficialità. Il costo dell'operazione dovrebbe essere di 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> A breve i dettagli.
> 
> Sky


Mercato 2014 da incubo puro.

A questo punto speriamo che si chiuda alla svelta perchè altre sciagure potrebbero arrivare.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha ceduto a titolo definitivo Bryan Cristante al Benfica. Manca solo l'ufficialità. Il costo dell'operazione dovrebbe essere di 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> A breve i dettagli.
> 
> Sky


Comunque Galliani ha aspettato che giocassimo la prima di campionato per venderlo ed evitare contestazioni. La cessione mi sa che era già annunciata da tempo. Che cosa squallida.


----------



## folletto (1 Settembre 2014)

Ma farlo giocare un anno per poi venderlo a una cifra ben più consistente no eh? Vabbè, speriamo di arrivare alle 23 molto in fretta


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Settembre 2014)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ma farlo giocare un anno per poi venderlo a una cifra ben più consistente no eh? Vabbè, speriamo di arrivare alle 23 molto in fretta



Veramente. Era meglio quando mercato chiudeva il 31, un giorno in meno del condor.


----------



## mark (1 Settembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Dopo l'iniziale sgomento ("non mi risulta,per quanto ne so resterà..."),Suma difende l'operazione: _"Niang è giovane e lo abbiamo tenuto. 6 milioni per un giocatore con 3 presenze in Serie A è tutt'altro che un regalo. Vedo che ricomincia l'ondata di cattiveria. Lo scrivevo a Giugno e lo riscrivo adesso. Calma. Il mercato ripeto finisce alle 23."_
> 
> Una sagoma


Non so come si possa essere più servi del duo pelato-nano di Suma!! VERGOGNA!!


----------



## Hammer (1 Settembre 2014)

Magari all'ultimo salta fuori Silvio che lo trattiene con uno dei suoi arcinoti sforzi economici


----------



## mark (1 Settembre 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Magari all'ultimo salta fuori Silvio che lo trattiene con uno dei suoi arcinoti sforzi economici



Da quello che ho capito è già ufficiale


----------



## 666psycho (1 Settembre 2014)

speriamo salti tutto!


----------



## MAS GAVINO (1 Settembre 2014)

Cristante via??
Pazzi ubriachi stolti. 
Quante balle


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Settembre 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> benfica o galliani, vediamo chi avrà ragione.
> alla luce del mercato degli ultimi anni la scelta risulta piuttosto ardua.



ma un giovane si puo anche sacrificare ma dipende dalla trattativa , un conto è sacrificare destro per arrivare a milito , un conto è vendere nico lopez per prendere benatia e un conto è vendere cristate per 6 mil perche 5 te ne servono per prendere biabiany


----------



## Bawert (1 Settembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Si? Mah, io ho sentita 'l altra versione. Comunque che il Chelsea ci paghi mi sembra strano onestamente.



Succede in entrambi i casi... se non fa 20 presenze paga il Milan, se le fa paga il Chelsea


----------



## Oronzo Cana (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha ceduto a titolo definitivo Bryan Cristante al Benfica. Manca solo l'ufficialità. Il costo dell'operazione dovrebbe essere di 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> A breve i dettagli.
> 
> Sky



.


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha ceduto a titolo definitivo Bryan Cristante al Benfica. Manca solo l'ufficialità. Il costo dell'operazione dovrebbe essere di 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> A breve i dettagli.
> 
> Sky



Comunque effettivamente anche Merkel sembrava un talento. Ora magari si sbaglieranno, probabile, ma non è detto che mantenga le aspettative. Certo cederlo per farci qualche spiccio è ignobile.


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Settembre 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> ma un giovane si puo anche sacrificare ma dipende dalla trattativa , un conto è sacrificare destro per arrivare a milito , un conto è vendere nico lopez per prendere benatia e un conto è vendere cristate per 6 mil perche 5 te ne servono per prendere biabiany



Bravissimo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Settembre 2014)

*Sky: è stato Cristante a chiedere la cessione a titolo definitivo. Il Milan ne ha preso atto e lo ha ceduto al Benfica.*


----------



## alexxx19 (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha ceduto a titolo definitivo Bryan Cristante al Benfica. Manca solo l'ufficialità. Il costo dell'operazione dovrebbe essere di 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> A breve i dettagli.
> 
> Sky



ragazzi con calma a dire che tra 2 anni lo rivendono a 25 mln, è tutto da vedere, da quello che avevamo visto prometteva si bene ma non avevamo la certezza, sul forum è stato citato un altro esempio di Merkel, dalle poche partite al Milan sembrava diventare un fenomeno, poi abbiamo visto che fine sta facendo...

che poi fossero altri da cedere prima di lui (essien, muntari...) sono completamente d' accordo e comunque farebbe sempre piacere vedere diventar forte e giocare nella nostra squadra un giovane italiano cresciuto nelle giovanili

vediamo che succede, certo che se si prende aquilani allora meglio tenere i soldi in tasca, tanto non cambierebbe niente


----------



## aleslash (1 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: è stato Cristante a chiedere la cessione a titolo definitivo. Il Milan ne ha preso atto e lo ha ceduto al Benfica.*



Potrebbe anche essere vero, ma la società non ha fatto nulla per trattenerlo in quanto sono arrivati soldi


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: è stato Cristante a chiedere la cessione a titolo definitivo. Il Milan ne ha preso atto e lo ha ceduto al Benfica.*



É stata la mamma di Cristante che vuole imparare il portoghese


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: è stato Cristante a chiedere la cessione a titolo definitivo. Il Milan ne ha preso atto e lo ha ceduto al Benfica.*



Ha fatto bene.


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: è stato Cristante a chiedere la cessione a titolo definitivo. Il Milan ne ha preso atto e lo ha ceduto al Benfica.*



Berlusconi quanti giorni fa è andato a Milanello?
Il ragazzo si è professato comunista e ha dichiarato di essere amico di Pignatone, normale la sua cessione.


----------



## Frikez (1 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: è stato Cristante a chiedere la cessione a titolo definitivo. Il Milan ne ha preso atto e lo ha ceduto al Benfica.*



Bravissimo! Dopo 90 minuti in panchina ieri non aveva senso rimanere, poi tra 2 mesi rientra Montolivo quindi avrebbe perso un altro anno.


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: è stato Cristante a chiedere la cessione a titolo definitivo. Il Milan ne ha preso atto e lo ha ceduto al Benfica.*



Bene. Allora tanti saluti.

Da una parte, ovviamente, ha fatto bene se qui non lo vedevano.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Settembre 2014)

> Sky: è stato Cristante a chiedere la cessione a titolo definitivo. Il Milan ne ha preso atto e lo ha ceduto al Benfica.


Lo immaginavo.


----------



## forzaplus44 (1 Settembre 2014)

Bene se è stato lui a spingere alla cessione, niente da dire. Se avesse avuto più carattere si sarebbe giocato le sue carte per un posto da titolare. Galliani allora ha preso atto e l'ha ceduto!


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: è stato Cristante a chiedere la cessione a titolo definitivo. Il Milan ne ha preso atto e lo ha ceduto al Benfica.*



Lol. Mi pare normale che se lo metti fuori dal progetto e gli preferisci Poli, Muntari, ecc. (non venitemi a dire che Cristante non può giocare mezzala perchè ieri Poli non ha giocato per niente da mezzala) lui chiede la cessione.


----------



## 666psycho (1 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: è stato Cristante a chiedere la cessione a titolo definitivo. Il Milan ne ha preso atto e lo ha ceduto al Benfica.*



eh grazie al casso... Inzaghi gli avrà detto che lui é le traza scelta, dopo muntari e essien..un branco di incompetenti!!


----------



## Milo (1 Settembre 2014)

mi sembra ovvio, se è preferito a poli fa bene a chiedere la cessione.

ma garantendogli un ruolo importante vedrai che rimaneva!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: è stato Cristante a chiedere la cessione a titolo definitivo. Il Milan ne ha preso atto e lo ha ceduto al Benfica.*



Van Ginkel d'altronde era arrivato in prestito, non a titolo definitivo. Anche lui avrebbe potuto chiedere la cessione in prestito. 

Se invece ha chiesto di essere ceduto a titolo definitivo vuol dire che non sentiva più fiducia a prescindere.

Dunque le responsabilità di questa cessione vanno suddivise tra giocatore (frettoloso, ha pur sempre 19 anni e poteva andare via in prestito) e la società (che non gli ha fatto sentire la necessaria fiducia prendendo Van Ginkel). Fine.


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Settembre 2014)

forzaplus44 ha scritto:


> Bene se è stato lui a spingere alla cessione, niente da dire. Se avesse avuto più carattere si sarebbe giocato le sue carte per un posto da titolare. Galliani allora ha preso atto e l'ha ceduto!



Carattere cosa?
Ma perché, sapendo dell'interesse del Benfica, avrebbe dovuto rimanere qui in eterno in attesa di essere schierato in campo al posto di giocatori tecnicamente più scarsi di lui?
L'anno scorso è stato schierato in campo 3 volte, ha segnato con l'Atalanta e ha mostrato qualità. Perché non insistere?
Ma già l'anno scorso quando era evidente che sarebbe stata una stagione psicodrammatica.
Non ha sentito la fiducia dell'ambiente e ha deciso di andarsene via.


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2014)

*Di Marzio, è stato Cristante a chiedere la cessione a titolo definitivo. Aveva paura di non trovare spazio.*


----------



## Frikez (1 Settembre 2014)

forzaplus44 ha scritto:


> Bene se è stato lui a spingere alla cessione, niente da dire. Se avesse avuto più carattere si sarebbe giocato le sue carte per un posto da titolare. Galliani allora ha preso atto e l'ha ceduto!



Carattere? Un diciannovenne che decide di andare all'estero lasciando il Milan non ha le palle? Merita solo applausi altroché


----------



## Jaqen (1 Settembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio, è stato Cristante a chiedere la cessione a titolo definitivo. Aveva paura di non trovare spazio.*



E secondo me sono balle. Se uno è forte e giovane la società gli crea lo spazio. Sono balle.


----------



## Hammer (1 Settembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> E secondo me sono balle. Se uno è forte e giovane la società gli crea lo spazio. Sono balle.



.


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: è stato Cristante a chiedere la cessione a titolo definitivo. Il Milan ne ha preso atto e lo ha ceduto al Benfica.*



Eccola la me lo sentivo che c'era qualcosa sotto, sicurmaente mi dispiace ma se è voluto andare via lui il rammarico è nettamente inferiore.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Comunque effettivamente anche Merkel sembrava un talento. Ora magari si sbaglieranno, probabile, ma non è detto che mantenga le aspettative. Certo cederlo per farci qualche spiccio è ignobile.



Giusto.

Comunque Merkel ha avuto tanta sfortuna, poi parlando del talento non ha fatto tutte le nazionali giovanili come Cristante, il qualie nei anni passati e stato cercato da Chelsea, Atletico, Benfica e Roma, squadre che di giovani se ne intendono.

Cristante e un talento cristallino, descrito in modo tale da tutti che lo hanno mai visto giocare. Nelle 3 presenze per il Milan ha fatto un gol, un assist e colpita un palo. E un giocatore da futuro assicurato.


----------



## Frikez (1 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Lol. Mi pare normale che se lo metti fuori dal progetto e gli preferisci Poli, Muntari, ecc. (non venitemi a dire che Cristante non può giocare mezzala perchè ieri Poli non ha giocato per niente da mezzala) lui chiede la cessione.



Ma pure Essien dai, robe da matti.


----------



## Frikez (1 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: è stato Cristante a chiedere la cessione a titolo definitivo. Il Milan ne ha preso atto e lo ha ceduto al Benfica.*



.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Settembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Eccola la me lo sentivo che c'era qualcosa sotto, sicurmaente mi dispiace ma se è voluto andare via lui il rammarico è nettamente inferiore.



Per me non e un discorso valido. Il ragazzo voleva spazio? Perche non puntare su di lui? Perche non darlo in prestito per fare una stagione titolare a Sassuolo prima di tornare titolare prossima stagione?

E assurdo. 

Galliani ha visto 6m € e gli e venuto 'l acqua in bocca. Tutto qui.


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Settembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio, è stato Cristante a chiedere la cessione a titolo definitivo. Aveva paura di non trovare spazio.*





Frikez ha scritto:


> Carattere? Un diciannovenne che decide di andare all'estero lasciando il Milan non ha le palle? Merita solo applausi altroché



Eh ma avrebbe dovuto rimanere qui in eterno ad aspettare gli infortuni congiunti di Muntari, Poli ed Essien.


----------



## giovanedave (1 Settembre 2014)

E' anche vero che De Sciglio in un reparto ugualmente disastrato come quello terzini si è guadagnato il suo spazio, se Cristante ha avuto tutte queste difficoltà o in società sono pazzi, brutti e cattivi oppure non valeva granché.


----------



## Butcher (1 Settembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio, è stato Cristante a chiedere la cessione a titolo definitivo. Aveva paura di non trovare spazio.*



E' comunque colpa del Milan! Non esiste che un giovane con un tale potenziale non trovi spazio! Non esiste che gli venga preferito Essien o Poli! Non esiste!


----------



## alexxx19 (1 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma pure Essien dai, robe da matti.



mezz' ala non poteva proprio giocare secondo me, non ha proprio il passo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Settembre 2014)

Per favore rendetevi conto che abbiamo venduto Cristante pratticamente per quello che il ex-giocatore Essien guadagna a stagione (5m lordi)


----------



## Cm Punk (1 Settembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio, è stato Cristante a chiedere la cessione a titolo definitivo. Aveva paura di non trovare spazio.*


Secondo me ha inciso molto la "formula" per il prestito di Van ginkel (20 partite stagionali, sennò il milan dovrà pagare un tot al chelsea) 
Visto che De jong (giustamente) e lo scarsone Montolivo sono titolari fissi, non avrebbe visto il campo, ha fatto bene ad andarsene!


----------



## Ale (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha ceduto a titolo definitivo Bryan Cristante al Benfica. Manca solo l'ufficialità. Il costo dell'operazione dovrebbe essere di 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> A breve i dettagli.
> 
> Sky



in italia non abbiamo ancora la mentalità per fare questo tipo di calcio, c'e' poco da fare.


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2014)

Ragazzi, tutto quello che volete, ma chi di voi avrebbe tolto De Jong (un top, forse l'unico della rosa insieme al portiere) per affidare il centrocampo ad una promessa (o presunta tale) come Cristante?

Sarebbe stata una follia. Se lui pretendeva (anche giustamente) un ruolo da titolare a tempo pieno è giusto che abbia chiesto la cessione. E con questo non voglio giustificare la mossa della società, che è stata troppo frettolosa.


----------



## Ale (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, tutto quello che volete, ma chi di voi avrebbe tolto De Jong (un top, forse l'unico della rosa insieme al portiere) per affidare il centrocampo ad una promessa (o presunta tale) come Cristante?
> 
> Sarebbe stata una follia. Se lui pretendeva (anche giustamente) un ruolo da titolare a tempo pieno è giusto che abbia chiesto la cessione. E con questo non voglio giustificare la mossa della società, che è stata troppo frettolosa.



sinceramente lo avrei fatto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, tutto quello che volete, ma chi di voi avrebbe tolto De Jong (un top, forse l'unico della rosa insieme al portiere) per affidare il centrocampo ad una promessa (o presunta tale) come Cristante?
> 
> Sarebbe stata una follia. Se lui pretendeva (anche giustamente) un ruolo da titolare a tempo pieno è giusto che abbia chiesto la cessione. E con questo non voglio giustificare la mossa della società, che è stata troppo frettolosa.


Lo si poteva cedere un prestito, non ci sono scuse per questa cessione.


----------



## smallball (1 Settembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio, è stato Cristante a chiedere la cessione a titolo definitivo. Aveva paura di non trovare spazio.*



magari un prestito,e non cederlo x 2 noccioline


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ragazzi, tutto quello che volete, ma chi di voi avrebbe tolto De Jong (un top, forse l'unico della rosa insieme al portiere) per affidare il centrocampo ad una promessa (o presunta tale) come Cristante?*
> 
> Sarebbe stata una follia. Se lui pretendeva (anche giustamente) un ruolo da titolare a tempo pieno è giusto che abbia chiesto la cessione. E con questo non voglio giustificare la mossa della società, che è stata troppo frettolosa.




Con tutto rispetto, ma questa frase e il problema del calcio italiano. Non si da fiducia ai giovani. Discorsi di questo tipo in Germania o Inghilterra non si sentono. C'e un motivo che la nostra nazionale non ha giovani buoni mentre in Francia, Germania, Spagna e Inghilterra hanno tanti talenti nel giro della nazionale.


Si potvea provare con De Jong a destra come quando Gattuso giocava insieme a Pirlo. E se si voleva cederlo per forza, almeno in prestito a Cesena o Sassuolo.


----------



## Frikez (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, tutto quello che volete, ma chi di voi avrebbe tolto De Jong (un top, forse l'unico della rosa insieme al portiere) per affidare il centrocampo ad una promessa (o presunta tale) come Cristante?
> 
> Sarebbe stata una follia. Se lui pretendeva (anche giustamente) un ruolo da titolare a tempo pieno è giusto che abbia chiesto la cessione. E con questo non voglio giustificare la mossa della società, che è stata troppo frettolosa.



Il problema secondo me è quello che succederà tra un anno. Se restiamo fuori dalla Champions De Jong torna in Premier, idem Van Ginkel ed Essien va a scadenza..che si fa? Centrocampo con Poli Montolivo Muntari?

Da noi manca programmazione, Cristante andava ceduto l'anno scorso in prestito, quest'anno ha perso la pazienza e ha deciso giustamente di andarsene.


----------



## giovanedave (1 Settembre 2014)

Ma quelli sono discorsi del cavolo, i giovani forti in italia hanno sempre giocato, Nesta faceva panchina? Cannavaro? Buffon? Totti? Del Piero? Vieri? etc.etc.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, tutto quello che volete, ma chi di voi avrebbe tolto De Jong (un top, forse l'unico della rosa insieme al portiere) per affidare il centrocampo ad una promessa (o presunta tale) come Cristante?
> 
> Sarebbe stata una follia. Se lui pretendeva (anche giustamente) un ruolo da titolare a tempo pieno è giusto che abbia chiesto la cessione. E con questo non voglio giustificare la mossa della società, che è stata troppo frettolosa.



esatto, e poi è stato lui a voler andar via definitivamente. Cosa non chiara a tutti. Quindi, come detto, per me le responsabilità vanno divise tra lui (che poteva dire arrivederci invece di addio alla società che lo ha formato), e la stessa società che non doveva prendere Van Ginkel (probabilmente imposto dal Chelsea per il cartellino gratis di Torres).

Ad ogni modo, da qualsiasi lato la si voglia vedere questa situazione, il problema a monte è sempre lui: Silvio Berlusconi. Tutto il resto viene a catena.


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Settembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Con tutto rispetto, ma questa frase e il problema del calcio italiano. Non si da fiducia ai giovani. Discorsi di questo tipo in Germania o Inghilterra non si sentono. C'e un motivo che la nostra nazionale non ha giovani buoni mentre in Francia, Germania, Spagna e Inghilterra hanno tanti talenti nel giro della nazionale.



Tutto giusto, ma in Inghilterra a giovani sono messi anche peggio di noi


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2014)

giovanedave ha scritto:


> Ma quelli sono discorsi del cavolo, i giovani forti in italia hanno sempre giocato, Nesta faceva panchina? Cannavaro? Buffon? Totti? Del Piero? Vieri? etc.etc.



Sono d'accordo con te. Chi è davvero forte, gioca a prescindere. Anche se è minorenne. Il problema del calcio italiano è che non ci sono più giocatori bravi.


----------



## Freddy Manson (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha ceduto a titolo definitivo Bryan Cristante al Benfica. Manca solo l'ufficialità. Il costo dell'operazione dovrebbe essere di 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> A breve i dettagli.
> 
> Sky





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: è stato Cristante a chiedere la cessione a titolo definitivo. Il Milan ne ha preso atto e lo ha ceduto al Benfica.*



Sbaglierò ma io continuo a pensare che abbia chiesto la cessione perché, al contrario di quanto ha fatto il Benfica, il Milan non gli ha fatto sentire la fiducia di cui un giovane necessita. Con tutti i problemi che abbiamo credo ancora che non si possa preferire il Benfica al Milan sinceramente...


----------



## giovanedave (1 Settembre 2014)

E arriveranno i giovani forti nel calcio italiano, queste cose sono cicliche, basti vedere la spagna quanto ha aspettato prima di arrivare a vincere.


----------



## runner (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con te. Chi è davvero forte, gioca a prescindere. Anche se è minorenne. Il problema del calcio italiano è che non ci sono più giocatori bravi.



si certo...questa è la favoletta che ci raccontano (lo dico con tutto il rispetto)

in Italia i giovani li fanno invecchiare, che è diverso


----------



## Heaven (1 Settembre 2014)

Meritava più spazio, il fatto che sia stato lui stesso a chiedere la cessione per me è un'altro punto a sfavore per la società. 
Prendere Van Ginkel può essere interpretata come una mossa fatta apposta per suscitare questa reazione, io non credo che a lui non andasse bene alternarsi con De Jong o giocare al posto di Montolivo o Poli. C'è da dire che guardando a se stesso ha fatto benissimo a lasciare questo deserto e andare al Benfica, squadra 3 nel ranking uefa e che fà crescere i giovani, siamo noi indecenti per farlo crescere


----------



## The Ripper (1 Settembre 2014)

Abbiamo visto Cristante 4 o 5 volte in prima squadra, ed ha sempre giocato meglio degli altri.... nettamente meglio del "centrocampista dai piedi buoni Mortolivo".
Ma l'abbiamo ceduto per guadagnare 6mln poi? Ma vendete Montolivo! Ma vendete Muntari! Ma vendete Zapata! Ma vendete vostra madre!


----------



## giovanedave (1 Settembre 2014)

Nettamente? No, ha giocato benino per avere 18 anni.


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> si certo...questa è la favoletta che ci raccontano (lo dico con tutto il rispetto)
> 
> in Italia i giovani li fanno invecchiare, che è diverso



Si vede dalle nazionali quanto siamo forti!


----------



## Angstgegner (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con te. Chi è davvero forte, gioca a prescindere. Anche se è minorenne. Il problema del calcio italiano è che non ci sono più giocatori bravi.



Ma se non hanno spazio come si può affermare se sono bravi o meno?
Magari hai ragione te, ma se Cristante (che non considero un potenziale craque, ma solamente un giovane di qualità piuttosto interessante) l'anno scorso ha dimostrato di poter giocare nel Milan visto che quando ha giocato ha mostrato buone cose cosa avrebbe dovuto fare di più?
Non ci credi del tutto? Non vuoi far fuori De Jong (giustamente) e ti fidi di più di Poli o Muntari? Dallo in prestito fin da subito (già l'anno scorso), fai come la Roma che ha mandato Florenzi a Crotone a farsi le ossa. Posso capire cederlo per prendere un giocatore già affermato o comunque più forte di Cristante, ma qual è il senso di valorizzare un giovane olandese che è arrivato in prestito?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Settembre 2014)

giovanedave ha scritto:


> Nettamente? No, ha giocato benino per avere 18 anni.



Si puo dire che e stato nettamente il nostro centrocampista piu bravo nel precampionato.


----------



## giovanedave (1 Settembre 2014)

Quali sarebbero questi giovani a cui stanno tarpando le ali facendoli invecchiare?
Non diciamoci fesserie.


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Ma se non hanno spazio come si può affermare se sono bravi o meno?
> Magari hai ragione te, ma se Cristante (che non considero un potenziale craque, ma solamente un giovane di qualità piuttosto interessante) l'anno scorso ha dimostrato di poter giocare nel Milan visto che quando ha giocato ha mostrato buone cose cosa avrebbe dovuto fare di più?
> Non ci credi del tutto? Non vuoi far fuori De Jong (giustamente) e ti fidi di più di Poli o Muntari? Dallo in prestito fin da subito (già l'anno scorso), fai come la Roma che ha mandato Florenzi a Crotone a farsi le ossa. Posso capire cederlo per prendere un giocatore già affermato o comunque più forte di Cristante, ma qual è il senso di valorizzare un giovane olandese che è arrivato in prestito?



Concordo sul prestito. E' quello che ho scritto: la società ha agito male: troppo di fretta. Giusto cederlo (se lo ha chiesto il giocatore), ma in prestito e poi valutato successivamente.


----------



## runner (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Si vede dalle nazionali quanto siamo forti!



ma cosa c' entra dai....è logico che se uno fa il comprimario oppure gioca in squadre minori poi va in nazionale non combina nulla....

ma te lo ricordi quando si convocava gente come Mancini, Casiraghi, Vialli, Zola, Signori, Chiesa, Baggio e Massaro, solo per dirne alcuni?
erano tutti uomini simbolo delle squadre dove giocavano....


----------



## Robertino (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con te. Chi è davvero forte, gioca a prescindere. Anche se è minorenne. Il problema del calcio italiano è che non ci sono più giocatori bravi.



stesse frasi che si dicevano di Verratti...e guardate dov'è...


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> ma cosa c' entra dai....è logico che se uno fa il comprimario oppure gioca in squadre minori poi va in nazionale non combina nulla....
> 
> ma te lo ricordi quando si convocava gente come Mancini, Casiraghi, Vialli, Zola, Signori, Chiesa, Baggio e Massaro, solo per dirne alcuni?
> erano tutti uomini simbolo delle squadre dove giocavano....



Ed era una Serie A piena zeppa di stranieri: i più forti del mondo...


----------



## giovanedave (1 Settembre 2014)

In realtà c'era sempre il blocco dei tre stranieri.


----------



## runner (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ed era una Serie A piena zeppa di stranieri: i più forti del mondo...



invece no, era una serie A con molti stranieri rispetto ad altre nazioni (ti do ragione) ma tra giovanili e prima squadra il numero era nettamente inferiore...

poi è ovvio che è proprio in quegli anni che si è iniziato ad allargare le maglie e ad acquistarne tantissimi


----------



## davoreb (1 Settembre 2014)

Non capisco questa cessione, non credo che il giocatore l'abbia chiesta, non ha senso!!!!!


----------



## Schism75 (1 Settembre 2014)

Mi sembra ora che si giochi a tirare l'attenzione sulla volontà del ragazzo. É chiaro che era giá tutto deciso. Infatti ieri non é stato messo, ma gli é stato preferito prima poli e poi Essien. Eppoi si, a 19 anni poteva giocare anche come interno, non é che per forza doveva stare in mezzo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Settembre 2014)

Di Marzio in diretta su Sky: Per quanto ci risulta non c'e alcun diritto di ricompra.

Grande condor!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Settembre 2014)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra ora che si giochi a tirare l'attenzione sulla volontà del ragazzo.



E' sempre così, quando arriva una cessione sgradita alla tifoseria arriva SUBITO una notizia da canali societari ufficiali o semi-ufficiali (Di marzio) per cercare di togliere le responsabilità alla società o limitarli.
E' successo per Taarabt, per Kakà (cessione necessaria per Iturbe) è successo per Balotelli (in questo caso ero d'accordo), stava per succedere per Rami (e occhio, per quest'ultimo ancora non sono giunte le 23..).

Poi per fortuna c'è la libertà di opinione e pensiero, ciascuno può fare le sue valutazioni, la verità non sta in tasca a nessuno.


----------



## admin (1 Settembre 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> invece no, era una serie A con molti stranieri rispetto ad altre nazioni (ti do ragione) ma tra giovanili e prima squadra il numero era nettamente inferiore...
> 
> poi è ovvio che è proprio in quegli anni che si è iniziato ad allargare le maglie e ad acquistarne tantissimi



Quelli che venivano in Italia erano i migliori stranieri del mondo, non quelli tarocchi di ora. E ritagliarsi spazio era più difficile.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Settembre 2014)

giovanedave ha scritto:


> Quali sarebbero questi giovani a cui stanno tarpando le ali facendoli invecchiare?
> Non diciamoci fesserie.



Se Verrati non fosse andato al PSG sarebbe a fare la riserva in qualche big italiana ci scommetto...da noi la mentalità è ridicola..


----------



## Ruud (1 Settembre 2014)

Tra 2-3 anni Mastour via a 10 milioni.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Settembre 2014)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se Verrati non fosse andato al PSG sarebbe a fare la riserva in qualche big italiana ci scommetto...da noi la mentalità è ridicola..



Ne sono convinto.


----------



## Ruud (1 Settembre 2014)

Ma quale può essere il potere contrattuale di un 18enne? Se il Milan puntava davvero su Cristante, Cristante rimaneva.


----------



## Davidinho22 (1 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: è stato Cristante a chiedere la cessione a titolo definitivo. Il Milan ne ha preso atto e lo ha ceduto al Benfica.*



ma miseria mi sono distratto un attimo, mi addormento... e questi fanno il delirio  per quanto il ragazzo volesse andare via non si è battuto ciglio alla sua cessione, 6 mln e via... progetto giovani andato letteralmente a farsi benedire, e se prima vedevo un mezzo spiraglio per la funzionalità di tale progetto, ora sento che stiamo punto e a capo. Essere tifosi milanisti ora vuol dire essere presi per i fondelli, vuol dire aspettarsi stagioni mediocri e gioire di due partite vinte a cavolo, con questa società è inutile dire che non vi è futuro. Anzi no, forse come filiale del Chelsea


----------



## Montag84 (1 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky: è stato Cristante a chiedere la cessione a titolo definitivo. Il Milan ne ha preso atto e lo ha ceduto al Benfica.*



Ragazzi, ma se anche fosse vero che è stato lui a chiedere la cessione per quale motivo avrebbe dovuta chiederla a titolo definitivo? Solo la società aveva da guadagnarci qualcosa cedendolo definitivamente.


----------



## Sherlocked (1 Settembre 2014)

Vergogna. Vergogna. Vergogna.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (1 Settembre 2014)

avere concrete chance di giocare titolare in una squadra che disputerà la champions (e che se becca il milan gli fa il cu-lo a strisce sottili sottili) o restare in rossonero per fare la riserva di essien? bel dilemma.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Settembre 2014)

Montag84 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, ma se anche fosse vero che è stato lui a chiedere la cessione per quale motivo avrebbe dovuta chiederla a titolo definitivo? Solo la società aveva da guadagnarci qualcosa cedendolo definitivamente.



Al Milan prendeva 200k al Benfica prenderá 1 milione (?). Certo sarebbe bastato un normale adeguamento del contratto, ma cecere i primavera é tutta plusvalenza, una tentazione troppo forte. Paradossalmente per il Bilancio quasi porta piú la cessione di Cristante che quella di Balotelli.


----------



## Davidinho22 (1 Settembre 2014)

e occhio a mastour ora... mannaggia oh, ogni sessione estiva è un pianto, anche se dalla cessione al real di kakà e nessun rimpiazzo... ma soprattutto dopo aver venduto ibra e t silva in una botta sola... beh ragazzi, ancora che ci stupiamo?! anche se questa volta la cosa grave è che è stata una mossa completamente opposta al "piano giovani" tanto sbandierato


----------



## colcuoresivince (1 Settembre 2014)

Quindi non si parla del ruolo dinzaghi n tutto questo, se avesse posto il veto non credo che l'avrebbero venduto


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Settembre 2014)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> avere concrete chance di giocare titolare in una squadra che disputerà la champions (e che se becca il milan gli fa il cu-lo a strisce sottili sottili) o *restare in rossonero per fare la riserva di essien?* bel dilemma.



Infatti questo è il problema di tutta la vicenda.


----------



## Ruud (1 Settembre 2014)

colcuoresivince ha scritto:


> Quindi non si parla del ruolo dinzaghi n tutto questo, se avesse posto il veto non credo che l'avrebbero venduto



Inzaghi è stato preso proprio per poter fare queste porcate più liberamente. Essendo un beniamino dei tifosi la società pensa che con lui si possa parare le chiappe meglio.


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2014)

Il Milan ci ha creduto poco nel ragazzo, il ragazzo allo stesso tempo pazienza ne ha avuto pochissima. Mah, staremo a vedere tra qualche anno se ci avremo perso o guadagnato.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (1 Settembre 2014)

Nemmeno il tempo di smaltire la delusione per l'ennesimo mercato in stile caritas e guardare con interesse agli spunti positivi offerti dalla partita d'esordio, che questi se ne escono con questo autentico capolavoro. Sconcerto e raccapriccio.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il Milan ci ha creduto poco nel ragazzo, il ragazzo allo stesso tempo pazienza ne ha avuto pochissima. Mah, staremo a vedere tra qualche anno se ci avremo perso o guadagnato.



Pochissima? Gia ultima stagione gli e stato preferito ogni cesso. Se uno di talento, richiesto da squadre che giocano la Champions, vede gente come Poli, Muntari ed Essien davanti a se mi pare normalissimo pretendere un minimo di considerazione e spazio.
Poi 'l affare Van Ginkel sa tanto da messaggio da parte della societa.


----------



## vota DC (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, tutto quello che volete, ma chi di voi avrebbe tolto De Jong (un top, forse l'unico della rosa insieme al portiere) per affidare il centrocampo ad una promessa (o presunta tale) come Cristante?



Cristante fuori ruolo avrebbe fatto meglio dei candidati mezzala. Poi questa esclusione è dovuta all'insistenza di fare un modulo inadatto: avevamo i centrocampisti centrali forti e le mezzale scarsissime, avevamo molti trequartisti e ora siamo con un modulo che ha due mezzale in più e un centrocampista centrale in meno e davanti a destra che giocano maratoneti o trequartisti fuori ruolo.
Non è da escludere poi che Montolivo dopo aver fatto cilecca come mezzala usi il club degli italiani per panchinare De Jong e fare il regista al centro.


----------



## markjordan (1 Settembre 2014)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ma farlo giocare un anno per poi venderlo a una cifra ben più consistente no eh? Vabbè, speriamo di arrivare alle 23 molto in fretta



farlo giocare e retrocedere , manco fosse pirlo , ricordate merkel ?


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Pochissima? Gia ultima stagione gli e stato preferito ogni cesso. Se uno di talento, richiesto da squadre che giocano la Champions, vede gente come Poli, Muntari ed Essien davanti a se mi pare normalissimo pretendere un minimo di considerazione e spazio.
> Poi 'l affare Van Ginkel sa tanto da messaggio da parte della societa.



Infatti è l'arrivo dell'olandese che gli ha fatto prendere la decisione, non certo maturata oggi, già da tempo credo avesse comunicato che se arrivava un altro giocatore nel suo ruolo avrebbe fatto le valigie


----------



## runner (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Quelli che venivano in Italia erano i migliori stranieri del mondo, non quelli tarocchi di ora. E ritagliarsi spazio era più difficile.



appunto arrivavano quelli che servivano per impreziosire e completare le rose ed erano fortissimi, adesso ancora prima di lanciare un giovane vanno a comprare dei giocatori assurdi....
te lo spiego in un attimo:
Cristante (che mi sembra tutto tranne che scarso) pur di non lanciarlo han preso gente come Traorè ed Essien....
Secondo me non hanno il coraggio di dargli spazio



giovanedave ha scritto:


> Quali sarebbero questi giovani a cui stanno tarpando le ali facendoli invecchiare?
> Non diciamoci fesserie.



bella domanda.....se gli dessero spazio forse ne parleremmo tutti



Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio, è stato Cristante a chiedere la cessione a titolo definitivo. Aveva paura di non trovare spazio.*


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, tutto quello che volete, ma chi di voi avrebbe tolto De Jong (un top, forse l'unico della rosa insieme al portiere) per affidare il centrocampo ad una promessa (o presunta tale) come Cristante?
> 
> Sarebbe stata una follia. Se lui pretendeva (anche giustamente) un ruolo da titolare a tempo pieno è giusto che abbia chiesto la cessione. E con questo non voglio giustificare la mossa della società, che è stata troppo frettolosa.



Il mio stesso identico pensiero, premetto mi spiace per la cessione del ragazzo a titolo definitivo, era giusto mandarlo in prestito o perlomeno con il controriscatto. Però parliamoci chiaro, De Jong è in tutti i sensi di altro livello ad oggi.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (1 Settembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Pochissima? Gia ultima stagione gli e stato preferito ogni cesso. Se uno di talento, richiesto da squadre che giocano la Champions, vede gente come Poli, Muntari ed Essien davanti a se mi pare normalissimo pretendere un minimo di considerazione e spazio.
> Poi 'l affare Van Ginkel sa tanto da messaggio da parte della societa.



Io non sono d'accordo con la cessione,ci sono rimasto male e mi sono incazzato però....se tre allenatori ,allegri ,seedorf e inzaghi non l hanno fatto giocare qualcosa c è.Se uno è forte gioca e verratti già al pescara era di un altro livello e non penso che pippo sia uno che abbia problemi a lanciare i giovani dato che arriva dalla primavera.
Con il progetto giovani si era decantata tanto la nostra "cantera "per indorare un po' la pillola ma a parte de sciglio non ce ne sono stati altri e con un centrocampo come il nostro fatto di fabbri la qualità ,anche di un giovane,sarebbe dovuta uscire prepotentemente.Van Ginkel è stato preso con una forma assurda ma se puntano su un preesisto o sono degli incompetenti o qualcosa che noi non sappiamo deve esserci...
io mi auguro che come fu per balo se a gennaio ci fosse una buona occasione per un centrocampista forte la si possa cogliere perché alla fine c è poco da menarla non abbiamo speso niente di quello che abbiamo incassato e quando l entusiasmo finisce questo salterà fuori.


----------



## Mr. Canà (1 Settembre 2014)

Ragazzi, l'anno prossimi questi vendono anche quel poco che resta da vendere (El Shaarawy e De Sciglio su tutti) e in massimo due anni cedono la società, lasciando una rosa di ultra trentenni e mezze pippe. Che tristezza. Ha fatto bene Cristante a non voler perdere un altro anno, ma qui mi sembra ovvio che la società un progetto ce l'ha e ben chiaro, vendere il vendibile in poco tempo, edulcorare le operazioni con qualche nome che inganni i più ingenui e fare cassa. Bleargh!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Settembre 2014)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Io non sono d'accordo con la cessione,ci sono rimasto male e mi sono incazzato però....se tre allenatori ,allegri ,seedorf e inzaghi non l hanno fatto giocare qualcosa c è.Se uno è forte gioca e verratti già al pescara era di un altro livello e non penso che pippo sia uno che abbia problemi a lanciare i giovani dato che arriva dalla primavera.
> Con il progetto giovani si era decantata tanto la nostra "cantera "per indorare un po' la pillola ma a parte de sciglio non ce ne sono stati altri e con un centrocampo come il nostro fatto di fabbri la qualità sarebbe dovuta uscire prepotentemente.Van Ginkel è stato preso con una forma assurda...
> io mi auguro che come fu per ballo se a gennaio ci fosse una buona occasione per un centrocampista forte la si possa cogliere perché alla fine c è poco da menarla non abbiamo speso niente di quello che abbiamo incassato e quando l entusiasmo finisce questo salterà fuori.



In estate Inzaghi lo ha fatto giocare, poi ieri era gia venduto... Difficile da guidicare.

Allegri ha iniziato a farlo giocare titolare e poi e arrivato 'l esonero. 

Seedorf poi era in cerca di risultati e di valorizzare i giovani non ci pensava minimamente. Ricordo che Seedorf anche come giocatore fosse del opinione che lui, quando non poteva neanche piu correre, era ancora un giocatore piu utile di giocatori giovani.


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> In estate Inzaghi lo ha fatto giocare, poi ieri era gia venduto... Difficile da guidicare.
> 
> Allegri ha iniziato a farlo giocare titolare e poi e arrivato 'l esonero.
> 
> Seedorf poi era in cerca di risultati e di valorizzare i giovani non ci pensava minimamente. Ricordo che Seedorf anche come giocatore fosse del opinione che lui, quando non poteva neanche piu correre, era ancora un giocatore piu utile di giocatori giovani.



Con Seedorf si fatto è stato infortunato svariati mesi, ingiudicabile


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (1 Settembre 2014)

Tanta,tanta tristezza.Ancora avranno il coraggio di parlare di progetto giovani ?


----------



## ed.vedder77 (1 Settembre 2014)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> In estate Inzaghi lo ha fatto giocare, poi ieri era gia venduto... Difficile da guidicare.
> 
> Allegri ha iniziato a farlo giocare titolare e poi e arrivato 'l esonero.
> 
> Seedorf poi era in cerca di risultati e di valorizzare i giovani non ci pensava minimamente. Ricordo che Seedorf anche come giocatore fosse del opinione che lui, quando non poteva neanche piu correre, era ancora un giocatore piu utile di giocatori giovani.



non posso darti torto ....sto cercando aprirmi la mente e capire il perché la società abbia agito così.
Perché posso capire vendere i campioni ma un giovane di prospettiva ,puntando oltretutto su un altro in prestito senza diritto di riscatto ,non mi torna....in più se non si sono i soldi.
Non possiamo essere cosi incompetenti,quindi mi dico se inzaghi avvalla la cessione e se ha collezionato poche presenze qualcosa deve avere sto giocatore....a Manstour a differenza di cristante stanno dando fiducia ,è già in prima squadra ...quindi ,mi auguro che la valutazione sul potenziale da parte della dirigenza sia corretta,altrimenti si ritorna da capo...quando galliani si leverà di torno avremo la possibilità di fare una progettazione e qualcosa di buono sul mercato


----------



## Brain84 (1 Settembre 2014)

Se uno come Inzaghi, che lo conosce meglio di chiunque altro, non si è opposto, significa che così tanto forte non è. Vedremo se sarà un Merkel 2.0


----------



## ed.vedder77 (1 Settembre 2014)

se abbiamo perso il nuovo verratti (e non credo proprio)c è da tagliarsi i polsi ma se diventa il nuovo montolivo 6 milioni sono anche una buona cifra...
Più ci penso più mi dico che mi fido di pippo...


----------



## walter 22 (1 Settembre 2014)

Vergogna società di pezzenti, i 6 milioni ora il nano ed il suo braccio destro spero che li spendano in medicine.


----------



## markjordan (1 Settembre 2014)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Se uno come Inzaghi, che lo conosce meglio di chiunque altro, non si è opposto, significa che così tanto forte non è. Vedremo se sarà un Merkel 2.0


x quel che ho visto , buon fisico e tecnica ma lento e non sa coprire , ora non e' da milan , saremmo un colabrodo , magari esplode ma da noi non poteva giocare


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (1 Settembre 2014)

forse andro' controcorrente,ma io in cristante non c'ho mai visto sto granchè di giocatore.Ottimi piedi,ma lentezza disarmante.Avrebbe già età e fisico per giocare tra i grandi:ma se nessuno tra allegri,seedorf ed inzaghi ha puntato su di lui un motivo ci sarà.L'unico appunto che ho da fare alla società è il prestito secco di van ginkel,almeno il diritto di riscatto dovevano strapparlo.Per concludere:non accettare l'offerta da 6 milioni per questo cristante era difficile


----------



## Mr. Canà (1 Settembre 2014)

Può starci che non fosse ORA da Milan, ma a questo punto, se la sua priorità era giocare, lo si dava in prestito (o al massimo in prestito con riscatto e controriscatto) e lo si giudicava tra un anno.


----------



## Mr. Canà (1 Settembre 2014)

Tra un anno ci si trova in mezzo con Montolivo (che avrà 30 anni), Muntari (31), De Jong (31 a novembre '15), Poli (26) e Nocerino (30)... l'unico coi piedi educati (Montolivo) già è lento adesso, De Jong ok ma non può essere infinito e su gli altri non mi esprimo.


----------



## Jino (1 Settembre 2014)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Tra un anno ci si trova in mezzo con Montolivo (che avrà 30 anni), Muntari (31), De Jong (31 a novembre '15), Poli (26) e Nocerino (30)... l'unico coi piedi educati (Montolivo) già è lento adesso, De Jong ok ma non può essere infinito e su gli altri non mi esprimo.



E ad oggi comunque De Jong è in scadenza, cosi come Essien


----------



## nduccio (1 Settembre 2014)

mi viene da piangere se paragono il nostro centrocampo di cessi con qualsiasi altro della serie a, ci urinano in testa TUTTI


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Settembre 2014)

Tranquilli, Aquilani a giugno si svincola, figliol prodigo, sempre sognato di tornare, più grande club del mondo, tanti italiani, puntiamo in alto, bau bau bau


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Settembre 2014)

nduccio ha scritto:


> mi viene da piangere se paragono il nostro centrocampo di cessi con qualsiasi altro della serie a, ci urinano in testa TUTTI



Si si tutti. Tipo l'Empoli con Valdifiori, il Chievo con Mangani. Ma è necessario esagerare sempre e comunque??? Ma sinceramente, con Bryan in rosa, con tutto il bene che gli voglia, sarebbe cambiato tutto??? Mamma mia...


----------



## SuperMilan (1 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Si si tutti. Tipo l'Empoli con Valdifiori, il Chievo con Mangani. Ma è necessario esagerare sempre e comunque??? Ma sinceramente, con Bryan in rosa, con tutto il bene che gli voglia, sarebbe cambiato tutto??? Mamma mia...



La questione è diversa. Cristante non era ancora pronto per fare il titolare, ma rappresentava una speranza per un futuro migliore. Non so te, ma io non mi immagino un Milan a lottare per altri 10-15 anni per entrare in Europa, se va bene. è per questo che ci sono delle disperazioni enormi rispetto al valore reale del calciatore. Stiamo perdendo posizioni, avamposti.

Prima Compravamo, poi non vendevamo, poi vendevamo i Campioni affermati, adesso vendiamo anche giovani di belle speranze. Ognuno qui, giustamente, pensa che la società sia in un declino e, per adesso, la luce non si vede.


----------



## walter 22 (1 Settembre 2014)

Era da cedere solo se servivano soldi per prendere uno come Rabiot. Ma è stato ceduto solo per far cassa.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Settembre 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> La questione è diversa. Cristante non era ancora pronto per fare il titolare, ma rappresentava una speranza per un futuro migliore. Non so te, ma io non mi immagino un Milan a lottare per altri 10-15 anni per entrare in Europa, se va bene. è per questo che ci sono delle disperazioni enormi rispetto al valore reale del calciatore. Stiamo perdendo posizioni, avamposti.
> 
> Prima Compravamo, poi non vendevamo, poi vendevamo i Campioni affermati, adesso vendiamo anche giovani di belle speranze. Ognuno qui, giustamente, pensa che la società sia in un declino e, per adesso, la luce non si vede.


Inutile fare il solito ragionamento filosofico. Io non approvo per nulla la cessione di Bryan, però c'è da dire che ad ora e dico ad ora non era un pilastro della squadra. Non mi sembra di dire una pirlata. Peraltro contestavo il fatto che l'utente in precedenza ritenesse il centrocampo del Milan quello più scarso dell'intero campionato e mi sembrava una belinata. Tutto qui. Poi se vogliamo come al solito esagerare, sperare che il Milan le perda tutte, odiare tutto il mondo Milan come se scendessimo dalle nuvole e non fossimo a conoscenza delle magagne della dirigenza e le scoprissimo solo ora, fate pure.


----------



## SuperMilan (1 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Inutile fare il solito ragionamento filosofico. Io non approvo per nulla la cessione di Bryan, però c'è da dire che ad ora e dico ad ora non era un pilastro della squadra. Non mi sembra di dire una pirlata. Peraltro contestavo il fatto che l'utente in precedenza ritenesse il centrocampo del Milan quello più scarso dell'intero campionato e mi sembrava una belinata. Tutto qui. Poi se vogliamo come al solito esagerare, sperare che il Milan le perda tutte, odiare tutto il mondo Milan come se scendessimo dalle nuvole e non fossimo a conoscenza delle magagne della dirigenza e le scoprissimo solo ora, fate pure.



Non hai capito. L'esasperazione non è tanto per la cessione di Cristante che, ad oggi, era un'alternativa comunque. La gente non ha più nemmeno la speranza nel fututo della squadra. Da qui nasce l'esagerazione nei commenti che leggiamo. Come quella del centrocampo peggiore del Campionato.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Settembre 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Non hai capito. L'esasperazione non è tanto per la cessione di Cristante che, ad oggi, era un'alternativa comunque. La gente non ha più nemmeno la speranza nel fututo della squadra. Da qui nasce l'esagerazione nei commenti che leggiamo. Come quella del centrocampo peggiore del Campionato.



Ma che futuro vuoi sperare, che ogniqualvolta un giocatore si mette in evidenza vien ceduto. Il prossimo è Elsha. Stop. Quindi o Madre Natura ci da una mano o qualche pazzo sceicco ci preleva da questa situazione di melma. Fino ad allora Keep calm e tappatevi il naso.


----------



## SuperMilan (1 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma che futuro vuoi sperare, che ogniqualvolta un giocatore si mette in evidenza vien ceduto. Il prossimo è Elsha. Stop. Quindi o Madre Natura ci da una mano o qualche pazzo sceicco ci preleva da questa situazione di melma. Fino ad allora Keep calm e tappatevi il naso.



Infatti. La fede però è la fede, non è che sia facile vedere distrutta la propria squadra del cuore così. Comunque sia mi sa che farò passo quest'anno.


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Settembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio, è stato Cristante a chiedere la cessione a titolo definitivo. Aveva paura di non trovare spazio.*






SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Infatti. La fede però è la fede, non è che sia facile vedere distrutta la propria squadra del cuore così. Comunque sia mi sa che farò passo quest'anno.



Distrutta cosa??? Che sono 3 anni che valiamo quanto un pacco di frollini. E' da una vita che non siamo più il MILAN, quindi di cosa vi incacchiate?


----------



## SuperMilan (1 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Distrutta cosa??? Che sono 3 anni che valiamo quanto un pacco di frollini. E' da una vita che non siamo più il MILAN, quindi di cosa vi incacchiate?



Distrutta nel tempo. Chiaramente non da oggi. Ogni volta è un colpo. Poi non sono disfattista in prima persona, sono solamente molto deluso, cercavo solamente di spiegarti secondo me quello che sta succedendo. Tu sei contento invece?


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Settembre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio, è stato Cristante a chiedere la cessione a titolo definitivo. Aveva paura di non trovare spazio.*





SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Distrutta nel tempo. Chiaramente non da oggi. Ogni volta è un colpo. Poi non sono disfattista in prima persona, sono solamente molto deluso, cercavo solamente di spiegarti secondo me quello che sta succedendo. Tu sei contento invece?



Non sono contento, ma ritengo inutile lagnarmi sinceramente e sperare nella debacle totale del Milan. Anch'io esprimo la mia indignazione per certe operazione senza senso, ma lo faccio con calma, conscio della situazione attuale. Aldilà che trovo utile ragionare prima di scrivere un concetto, ragionarci sopra e non sparare a zero subito. Non è riferito a te ma ad altri. Vabbè torniamo in the topic.


----------



## runner (1 Settembre 2014)

che vergogna averlo ceduto così a titolo definitivo, il ragazzo non ha colpe di sicuro, come può averne un giovincello diciannovenne che vuole solo il suo futuro?

secondo dopo questa non ci riprenderemo più....


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Settembre 2014)

Ma è già partita la macchina del fango contro cristante ?


----------



## runner (1 Settembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma è già partita la macchina del fango contro cristante ?



si certamente.....adesso è colpa sua di essere giovane, Italiano, forte e di voler giocare!!


----------



## SuperMilan (1 Settembre 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non sono contento, ma ritengo inutile lagnarmi sinceramente e sperare nella debacle totale del Milan. Anch'io esprimo la mia indignazione per certe operazione senza senso, ma lo faccio con calma, conscio della situazione attuale. Aldilà che trovo utile ragionare prima di scrivere un concetto, ragionarci sopra e non sparare a zero subito. Non è riferito a te ma ad altri. Vabbè torniamo in the topic.


----------



## samburke (1 Settembre 2014)

E' stato ceduto per acquistare Biabiany, credo non ci sia da aggiungere altro


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Settembre 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma è già partita la macchina del fango contro cristante ?



C'è stato subito un tentativo poco convincente... ma mi sa che questa volta va buca e non ce la fanno.


----------



## runner (1 Settembre 2014)

samburke ha scritto:


> E' stato ceduto per acquistare Biabiany, credo non ci sia da aggiungere altro



no era già deciso da tempo....ancora peggio insomma!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Settembre 2014)

A ecco no perché sarà già partito l ordine del condor ai suoi sudditi " parlate del cattivo ragazzo cristante "


----------



## Petrecte (1 Settembre 2014)

Spero faccia una super stagione e il Benfica lo piazzi a prezzo stratorsferico al P.S.G. o qualche altro top club .... maledetto geometra !!!!!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (1 Settembre 2014)

Praticamente abbiamo comprato Biabiany coi soldi Cristante...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Settembre 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Milan ha ceduto a titolo definitivo Bryan Cristante al Benfica. Manca solo l'ufficialità. Il costo dell'operazione dovrebbe essere di 6 milioni di euro.
> 
> A breve i dettagli.
> 
> Sky


Quando hai un centrocampo come il nostro, che ha bisogno assoluto di qualità, ti metti a vendere l'unico giovane decente che abbiamo e lo sostituisci con un prestito? Ma dai! Ma poi che bisogno c'era? Avevano fatto ampiamente cassa con la cessione di Balotelli. Questi devono vendere la società e basta, questa per me è la goccia che fa traboccare il vaso!


----------



## Mr. Canà (1 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> E ad oggi comunque De Jong è in scadenza, cosi come Essien



Si vero, per questo Essien non l'ho citato. De Jong invece si perché spero che nemmeno la premiata ditta riesca a pensare di farlo andare via a zero. Intendiamoci, abbiamo rinnovato gente come Muntari e non rinnoviamo De Jong? WTF?!?!


----------



## Dexter (1 Settembre 2014)

Con gli ingaggi di Essien e Muntari piu i 3 spicci che ti davano per il cartellino di Sulley, ci uscivano 4 Biabiany.


----------



## Love (1 Settembre 2014)

senza parole...


----------



## Elshafenomeno (1 Settembre 2014)

galliani è uno schifoso e ormai non mi ripeto nemmeno più, per me è morto, anzi spero che quel giorno arrivi presto. E non sto esagerando. Lo spero sul serio, brinderò quando accadrà, ho lo champagne in ghiaccio da 5 anni.

Ma le colpe le ha Inzaghi che ha creato questa situazione non dandogli un minimo di fiducia per far giocare dei cessi oltretutto.


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Settembre 2014)




----------



## dyablo65 (1 Settembre 2014)

ciao ed auguri , ti auguro di diventare un campione.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Settembre 2014)

Ci pentiremo di questa vendita. Buona fortuna a lui


----------



## Djici (1 Settembre 2014)

cederlo e da incompetenti e qui e colpa di galliani
ma non puntare deciso su di lui lo e altretanto... e qui e colpa di inzaghi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (1 Settembre 2014)

Spero si faccia valere, dispiace moltissimo, speravo in un nuovo Milan ripartente da De Sciglio, Cristante, El Shaarawy e invece dobbiamo sorbirci un anno di Essien 

Suma ha ragione: solo 3 partite in serie A e ci hanno dato 6 milioni... Ma ci sarà un motivo, razza di decerebrato?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Settembre 2014)

Djici ha scritto:


> cederlo e da incompetenti e qui e colpa di galliani
> ma non puntare deciso su di lui lo e altretanto... e qui e colpa di inzaghi



Assumiamo che Inzaghi per qualche motivo non si fidava:

Considerando che Essien ci lascia a fine stagione (SIIIIII) e De Jong probabilmente se ne andra, la cosa piu sensata era mandarlo in prestito secco a Cesena, Sassuolo o Torino dove poteva fare il titolare per subentrare nel 2015 come giocatore fatto e pronto a partire titolare.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Settembre 2014)

Per me grave errore.
Se servivano soldi sarebbe stato meglio cedere De Jong e lanciare questo ragazzo che per me é proprio buono. Forse adesso De Jong é meglio ma giá l'anno prossimo ne riparleremo.

Peccato! Buona fortuna


----------



## MissRossonera (1 Settembre 2014)

Io gli auguro tutto il meglio,se lo merita.Hanno fatto una scelta assurda.


----------



## Facciosnaooo (1 Settembre 2014)

Il tempo ci dirà chi ha sbagliato, per me noi sia chiaro.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Settembre 2014)

*Galliani: "volevamo cedere Cristante in prestito ma lui non ha voluto. Voleva solo un trasferimento definitivo."*


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Settembre 2014)

*Galliani:" Cristante ha chiesto la cessione, volevamo darlo via in prestito ma non ha voluto."*


----------



## Frikez (1 Settembre 2014)




----------



## Frikez (1 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani: "volevamo cedere Cristante in prestito ma lui non ha voluto. Voleva solo un trasferimento definitivo."*



Se ieri l'avesse schierato, anche solo per una ventina di minuti, non se ne sarebbe andato IMHO


----------



## mefisto94 (1 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Se ieri l'avesse schierato, anche solo per una ventina di minuti, non se ne sarebbe andato IMHO



Secondo me ieri era già tutto fatto IMHO.


----------



## Serginho (1 Settembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Galliani:" Cristante ha chiesto la cessione, volevamo darlo via in prestito ma non ha voluto."*



Pazienza. Ora si guarda avanti


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Secondo me ieri era già tutto fatto IMHO.



Concordo. Per me non lo hanno annunciato per evitare eventuali proteste.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Settembre 2014)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani: "volevamo cedere Cristante in prestito ma lui non ha voluto. Voleva solo un trasferimento definitivo."*



a sto punto non si poteva più trattenere. 
spiace ma la vita va avanti.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (1 Settembre 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> a sto punto non si poteva più trattenere.
> spiace ma la vita va avanti.



Sempre secondo Galliani il motivo che ha rifiutato il prestito in A e che non voleva giocare contro il Milan.

E un ragionamento assurdo. Si poteva mettere la clausola che non giocasse contro il Milan o si poteva prestarlo al estero. E se proprio si doveva venderlo almeno si poteva inserire un diritto di ricompra.

Perche se il ragazzo non voleva giocare contro il Milan per amore per la maglia, mi sembra molto strano che gli vada bene di lasciare il Milan in modo definitivo.

Il discorso non quadra e questo fatto non mi va giu.Un giocatore di talento troppo grande per lasciarlo andare cosi


----------



## Louis Gara (1 Settembre 2014)

Questo è il boccone amore che non va giù. Inconcepibile che per fare mercato bisogna smantellare una squadra, vendendo anche quelli buoni e soprattutto di prospettiva.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (1 Settembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Galliani:" Cristante ha chiesto la cessione, volevamo darlo via in prestito ma non ha voluto."*


A me paiono balle. Poi farsi mettere sotto scacco da un '95 sarebbe a dir poco imbarazzante. Insomma non la bevo: l'hanno voluto vendere, punto e basta.


----------



## Heaven (1 Settembre 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> A me paiono balle. Poi farsi mettere sotto scacco da un '95 sarebbe a dir poco imbarazzante. Insomma non la bevo: l'hanno voluto vendere, punto e basta.



x


----------



## Shevchenko (1 Settembre 2014)

A me non piace per niente sta cosa.Per me diventerà un grandissimo centrocampista.
Non capisco perché l'abbiano ceduto.Avrà chiesto lui per davvero la cessione?
Comunque se doveva rimanere qua per non giocare ha fatto bene ad andarsene.
Domanda da ignorante: Bonaventura viene per sostituire Cristante?


----------



## Davidinho22 (2 Settembre 2014)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Galliani:" Cristante ha chiesto la cessione, volevamo darlo via in prestito ma non ha voluto."*



boh, non mi quadra per niente, soprattutto perchè galliani ha aggiunto che il "ragazzo non avrebbe voluto scontrarsi col milan" 
ormai è andata, lo rimpiangeremo, spero di no. Detto ciò sono comunque contento di bonaventura, assurdo però che per prenderne uno decente si debba smantellare una squadra


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Settembre 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> A me paiono balle. Poi farsi mettere sotto scacco da un '95 sarebbe a dir poco imbarazzante. Insomma non la bevo: l'hanno voluto vendere, punto e basta.



Anch'io non me la bevo per niente al mondo.
Speriamo di non pentircene tra qualche anno, per ora possiamo anche chiudere la pagina, non è una cosa tremenda come la cessione di Thiago... ma che amarezza che resta.


----------



## pazzomania (2 Settembre 2014)

Secondo me Cristante è stato venduto per questi semplicissimi motivi:

1) Cristante può giocare solo nel ruolo di De Jong

2) Rinnoviamo a De Jong, quindi per i prossimi 3-4 anni in quel ruolo non esiste margine per rendere Cristante titolare

3) 6 milioni di questi tempi, per noi son tanti

4) Non è cosi fenomeno come si crede?


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Settembre 2014)

eccola eccola la macchina del fango ahahah ... oramai sono piu scontati di una canzone di Ligabue


----------



## I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO (2 Settembre 2014)

ma sono il solo a cui non frega nulla di sto Cristante? ma cosa ha fatto? di prospettiva dove? quelli forti giocano e basta.


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Settembre 2014)

I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO ha scritto:


> ma sono il solo a cui non frega nulla di sto Cristante? ma cosa ha fatto? di prospettiva dove? quelli forti giocano e basta.



Giocano se li fai giocare.
Se non li fai giocare come puoi sapere se sono forti o meno?
Bisogna avere il coraggio di farli giocare, quando hanno qualità (e Cristante l'anno scorso ha dimostrato di averne), bisogna credere in loro, sempre quando sono buoni, anche nei periodi negativi. Qui in Italia non abbiamo pazienza con i giovani. Basterebbe entrare nei topic di El Shaarawy e De Sciglio: nel giro di pochi mesi sono diventati da fenomeni a brocchi, pippe immonde, sopravvalutati.
Continuiamo a ragionare così, continuiamo a non credere nei giovani e a non aver pazienza con loro, poi i Verratti (sia chiaro, non paragono Cristante a Verratti che per me è il centrocampista giovane più forte che ci sia) passano dal Pescara al PSG e si trovano a giocare titolari al Camp Nou quasi a giganteggiare contro Xavi e Iniesta. Se Verratti fosse andato alla Juve, al Milan o all'Inter secondo me avrebbe incontrato più difficoltà. Alla Juve perché avrebbe dovuto togliere il posto a Pirlo, non sia mai, Milan e Inter forse lo avrebbero rovinato.


----------



## Denni90 (2 Settembre 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Secondo me Cristante è stato venduto per questi semplicissimi motivi:
> 
> 1) Cristante può giocare solo nel ruolo di De Jong
> 
> ...



stra perfetto!!! lo stesso che ho pensato io ... 
pompato dai tifosi cristante ma se in 3 allenatori nn l hanno quasi mai provato un motivo c'è secondo me...


----------



## Denni90 (2 Settembre 2014)

I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO ha scritto:


> ma sono il solo a cui non frega nulla di sto Cristante? ma cosa ha fatto? di prospettiva dove? quelli forti giocano e basta.



no anche a me nn frega nulla !!
se anche inzaghi nn lo ha provato un motivo credo ci sia...


----------



## SuperMilan (2 Settembre 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> stra perfetto!!! lo stesso che ho pensato io ...
> pompato dai tifosi cristante ma se in 3 allenatori nn l hanno quasi mai provato un motivo c'è secondo me...



Allegri, il quale checchè se ne dica i giovani li lanciava, gli stava riservando il trattamento standard che ha riservato anche a Merkel, De Sciglio, El Shaarawy e Niang. Tre mesi di "apprendistato" e poi in campo da gennaio. Tutti così, e aveva iniziato anche con Cristante, solo che poi è stato esonerato. Poi si è infortunato, e a quanto pare Inzaghi non ci ha creduto. A questo punto spero abbiano avuto ragione loro. Per quanto mi riguarda il giocatore a gennaio dell'anno scorso mi aveva impressionato, nelle disastrose amichevoli di estate, molto meno. Anche se, c'è da dire, che la squadra non l'ha aiutato.


----------



## Denni90 (2 Settembre 2014)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Allegri, il quale checchè se ne dica i giovani li lanciava, gli stava riservando il trattamento standard che ha riservato anche a Merkel, De Sciglio, El Shaarawy e Niang. Tre mesi di "apprendistato" e poi in campo da gennaio. Tutti così, e aveva iniziato anche con Cristante, solo che poi è stato esonerato. Poi si è infortunato, e a quanto pare Inzaghi non ci ha creduto. A questo punto spero abbiano avuto ragione loro. Per quanto mi riguarda il giocatore a gennaio dell'anno scorso mi aveva impressionato, nelle disastrose amichevoli di estate, molto meno. Anche se, c'è da dire, che la squadra non l'ha aiutato.



beh con allegri ha fatto solo una partita se nn mi sbaglio..quella con l atalanta... ma potrei ricordarmi male...


----------



## Angstgegner (2 Settembre 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> beh con allegri ha fatto solo una partita se nn mi sbaglio..quella con l atalanta... ma potrei ricordarmi male...



Ha giocato 3 partite, era titolare anche a Sassuolo, poi Allegri è stato esonerato.


----------



## Jino (2 Settembre 2014)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Se ieri l'avesse schierato, anche solo per una ventina di minuti, non se ne sarebbe andato IMHO



Sono straconvinto di no. Non è una cessione lampo, l'offerta del Benfica sul tavolo c'era già da tempo, io credo che Cristante abbia detto che se arrivava un altro centrocampista lui avrebbe chiesto la cessione, lunedi mattina ufficiale van ginkel e lui detto fatto se ne è voluto andare.


----------



## Shevchenko (2 Settembre 2014)

E' andato via perchè il Milan non gli ha dato fiducia.Se non avessero preso van ginkel o comunque un centrocampista che gli levava spazio lui sarebbe rimasto.E' normale che non voglia fare panca,come è normale che si senta un buon giocatore che può dire la sua giocando titolare o comunque giocando svariati minuti in ogni partita.

Dire che non ha qualità è una bestemmia!Ha i piedi fatati.E' partito titolare in una sola partita lo scorso anno contro l'atalanta..Partita significativa perché fece anche un gran bel goal con tiro da fuori area.

Per me quest'anno sarà il suo anno.Diventerà un fenomeno!Ne sono troppo sicuro è per questo motivo che non mi va giù la sua cessione.


----------



## Jino (2 Settembre 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> E' andato via perchè il Milan non gli ha dato fiducia.Se non avessero preso van ginkel o comunque un centrocampista che gli levava spazio lui sarebbe rimasto.E' normale che non voglia fare panca,come è normale che si senta un buon giocatore che può dire la sua giocando titolare o comunque giocando svariati minuti in ogni partita.
> 
> Dire che non ha qualità è una bestemmia!Ha i piedi fatati.E' partito titolare in una sola partita lo scorso anno contro l'atalanta..Partita significativa perché fece anche un gran bel goal con tiro da fuori area.
> 
> Per me quest'anno sarà il suo anno.Diventerà un fenomeno!Ne sono troppo sicuro è per questo motivo che non mi va giù la sua cessione.



Cristante potrebbe fare il Baronio della situazione come il De Rossi, non si sa, vedremo tra qualche anno cosa diventerà!


----------



## Shevchenko (2 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Cristante potrebbe fare il Baronio della situazione come il De Rossi, non si sa, vedremo tra qualche anno cosa diventerà!



Chiaramente parlavo di una mia sensazione.Concordo col tuo messaggio!La certezza non ce l'ha nessuno!Solo il tempo darà le risposte che cerchiamo (cavoli come sono filosofico  )


----------



## Jino (2 Settembre 2014)

Sono il primo ad esser dispiaciuto, se avesse accettato il prestito era meglio, però è andata cosi. Ad ogni modo rimpianti zero, alla fine che ricordi ho di lui?! Deve ancora cominciare a giocare!


----------



## Aron (2 Settembre 2014)

Questa cessione mi delude.
I segnali di un suo addio c'erano tutti.

Prima di continuare farei una premessa: il Milan voleva due titolari di talento per il centrocampo che alla fine sono diventati Van Ginkel e Bonaventura, senza dimenticare che fra pochi mesi rientra Montolivo. Cristante non era un titolare, ma una giovane promessa. 

Sia il Milan sia Cristante hanno fatto una scelta. 
Per me resta un errore cederlo a titolo definitivo. Tuttavia le cose si fanno in tre: un club che acquista, un club che vende e un giocatore che accetta il trasferimento.
Nessuno ha obbligato Cristante ad andarsene. Anzi. Niang tra giugno e primi di luglio era sicuro partente a titolo definitivo ed era stato praticamente ceduto, tuttavia Niang aveva rifiutato ogni trasferimento. Nonostante si è reso infelicemente protagonista di essere un novello Balotelli, si è messo a testa bassa, a capo chino, si è impegnato, si è imposto. Ha conquistato la fiducia di Inzaghi e gli apprezzamenti di Berlusconi, che ne ha bloccato perfino un possibile prestito. Contro la Lazio è entrato e si è visto subito che era un Niang diverso da quello visto in passato. Non è stato impeccabile, ma in quei pochi minuti che ha giocato si è visto un atleta al servizio della squadra e che allo stesso tempo ha tanta voglia di dimostrare di essere uno da Milan. 
Come Niang, anche Albertazzi ha declinato ogni offerta di prestito. Piuttosto fa la riserva al Milan, ma si gioca tutte le sue carte di fronte agli occhi di Inzaghi.

*Cristante* poteva optare di restare, come Niang e Albertazzi. Ha invece preferito andarsene, ma non posso criticarlo per averlo fatto. Cristante ha vissuto dall'interno il caos societario, la vicenda Seedorf, il periodo burrascoso di Allegri l'anno prima, ha assistito ad altri disordini tra società e proprietà quest'estate. Forse gli mancava non la voglia di Milan, ma di _questo _Milan. E non sentiva neanche molta fiducia, nè dal club nè forse (intendo dire dal suo punto di vista) da parte dei tifosi. Tutti volevano un centrocampista coi piedi buoni. Lui pensava "ci sono io, perchè prendere Van Ginkel? E quando torna Montolivo, che si fa?".
Va al Benfica a fare probabilmente il titolare, in una squadra che gioca la Champions, dove potrà mettersi in mostra. Sa benissmo che per lui il Benfica è solo una fase di passaggio. Se va come spera che vada, e io lo spero di tutto cuore, fra uno o due anni andrà in un grande club (o forse il Milan lo ricomprerà, chi lo sa). 

*Il Milan* è evidente che in Cristante ci credeva ma neanche più di tanto. Inzaghi ha forse visto una carenza di personalità. Meglio darlo in prestito allora, per farlo crescere. Ma dal punto di vista di Cristante cosa poteva essere meglio? Andare in prestito al Genoa, senza grandi motivazioni, o giocare in pianta stabile al Benfica, un club che gioca la Champions e che gli assicura un ingaggio molto superiore a quello che percepiva? 
Il Milan ha avallato la cessione, senza la quale non sarebbe arrivato Bonaventura. E' difficile dire cosa sia meglio tra l'avere Van Ginkel e Bonaventura oggi o Cristante domani. E' questione di punti di vista, ma non si poteva avere tutti e tre. 
Se non fosse arrivato Bonaventura, la cessione di Cristante sarebbe stata poco tollerabile, ma con l'arrivo dell'ex atalantino il discorso è completamente diverso. Bonaventura è una certezza, al pari di Van Ginkel.
Il Milan ha ceduto a 6 milioni una promessa che non sappiamo come e quanto si imporrà, per prendere quel Bonaventura che è stato uno dei giocatori più seguiti dai club italiani (più volte accostato a Juventus, Roma e Inter), nonchè uno dei più gettonati tra le fantaformazioni e le speranze dei tifosi milanisti. 

Spero che Cristante non faccia la fine di Merkel (che potrebbe comunque ritrovarsi, chissà) e che diventi un grande giocatore per il suo bene e per quello della Nazionale italiana di calcio.
A me, da milanista, non posso comunque dire che mi dispiaccia sostituire Cristante con Van Ginkel e Bonaventura. La vedo così: con Van Ginkel e Bonaventura siamo più forti. Con Van Ginkel, Bonaventura e Cristante...saremmo stati forti nella stessa egual misura, perchè Cristante con chi avrebbe avuto davanti avrebbe fatto la riserva per conquistarsi un posto da titolare (o comunque nella rosa dei titolari) con sudore, fatica, coraggio e personalià. Se Cristante, a differenza di Albertazzi e Niang, ha optato per una partenza definitiva, evidentemente ha avuto le sue ragioni, ma al tempo stesso non si può non pensare che forse gli mancava la spinta per giocarsi le sue chance qui a Milano.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Settembre 2014)

*Il Milan lo saluta con un comunicato: "Il Sito ufficiale del Benfica ha ufficializzato l'acquisizione di Bryan Cristante. Ad un bravo ragazzo come Bryan, ad uno dei ragazzi del nostro Settore Giovanile, il più caldo e sentito in bocca al lupo."*


----------



## peppe75 (2 Settembre 2014)

Scusate è stato lui presuntuoso...voleva andare via a tutti i costi, visto che avrebbe giocato la Champions...io poi quelle volte che ha giocato in prima squadra non mi ricordo sti sfracelli!!
Abbiamo giocatori migliori nel vivaio...Locatelli, Modic


----------



## Aron (2 Settembre 2014)

*Accordo verbale con Rui Costa per riprendere Cristante*

*Secondo Calciomercato.com, il Milan e il Benfica (grazie agli ottimi rapporti tra i due club per la presenza del d.s. ex rossonero Rui Costa) hanno fatto un patto per consentire al club italiano di poter ricomprare Cristante. Se il Benfica infatti deciderà di vendere il giocatore, il Milan sarà il primo club interpellato.*


----------



## nduccio (2 Settembre 2014)

ed indovinate a quale cifre operano benfica e porto?

capirai, siamo in una botte de fero


----------



## 666psycho (2 Settembre 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Accordo verbale con Rui Costa per riprendere Cristante*
> 
> *Secondo Calciomercato.com, il Milan e il Benfica (grazie agli ottimi rapporti tra i due club per la presenza del d.s. ex rossonero Rui Costa) hanno fatto un patto per consentire al club italiano di poter ricomprare Cristante. Se il Benfica infatti deciderà di vendere il giocatore, il Milan sarà il primo club interpellato.*




seeee... non penso che tra qualche anno potremmo permettercelo, se mantiene le aspettative costerà tanto...vedi pogba, rabiot..


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Settembre 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Accordo verbale con Rui Costa per riprendere Cristante*
> 
> *Secondo Calciomercato.com, il Milan e il Benfica (grazie agli ottimi rapporti tra i due club per la presenza del d.s. ex rossonero Rui Costa) hanno fatto un patto per consentire al club italiano di poter ricomprare Cristante. Se il Benfica infatti deciderà di vendere il giocatore, il Milan sarà il primo club interpellato.*



Ottima operazione. Peccato che non abbiamo manco le monetine per il caffè al distributore


----------



## Aron (2 Settembre 2014)

nduccio ha scritto:


> ed indovinate a quale cifre operano benfica e porto?
> 
> capirai, siamo in una botte de fero




Per il momento non ce lo vedo Cristante valutato 30 milioni.


----------



## Jino (2 Settembre 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Accordo verbale con Rui Costa per riprendere Cristante*
> 
> *Secondo Calciomercato.com, il Milan e il Benfica (grazie agli ottimi rapporti tra i due club per la presenza del d.s. ex rossonero Rui Costa) hanno fatto un patto per consentire al club italiano di poter ricomprare Cristante. Se il Benfica infatti deciderà di vendere il giocatore, il Milan sarà il primo club interpellato.*



Se il ragazzo facesse bene, se non avremo i soldi si potrà fare... ma sono mille se e ma e con questi non si va avanti!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Settembre 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Accordo verbale con Rui Costa per riprendere Cristante*
> 
> *Secondo Calciomercato.com, il Milan e il Benfica (grazie agli ottimi rapporti tra i due club per la presenza del d.s. ex rossonero Rui Costa) hanno fatto un patto per consentire al club italiano di poter ricomprare Cristante. Se il Benfica infatti deciderà di vendere il giocatore, il Milan sarà il primo club interpellato.*



francamente accordi simili contano poco. Sarà comunque il Benfica a decidere il prezzo e se esplode dubito spenderemo 20 o 25M per riprenderlo. Questo accordo fa il paio con quello tra Inter e City per Balotelli. Che infatti poi è venuto da noi.


----------



## Freddy Manson (2 Settembre 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Accordo verbale con Rui Costa per riprendere Cristante*
> 
> *Secondo Calciomercato.com, il Milan e il Benfica (grazie agli ottimi rapporti tra i due club per la presenza del d.s. ex rossonero Rui Costa) hanno fatto un patto per consentire al club italiano di poter ricomprare Cristante. Se il Benfica infatti deciderà di vendere il giocatore, il Milan sarà il primo club interpellato.*



Capirai, se dovesse mantenere le aspettative il Benfica chiederebbe non meno di 18 milioni; noi, al massimo, potremmo arrivare a 12. E sarebbe anche un esborso di quelli pesanti. Se le aspettative non le dovesse mantenere, significherà che avrà avuto ragione il Condom, ed ovviamente non ce ne faremmo nulla del giocatore.
Ormai è andata, guardiamo avanti: l'importante è che ci sia sempre il Milan. Sempre Forza Milan!!!


----------



## Aron (2 Settembre 2014)

666psycho ha scritto:


> seeee... non penso che tra qualche anno potremmo permettercelo, se mantiene le aspettative costerà tanto...vedi pogba, rabiot..



Felice di sbagliarmi, ma Pogba e Rabiot sono già su un altro livello rispetto a Cristante e non credo che arriverà a quei livelli (per me Cristante potrebbe essere un ottimo giocatore, forse un campione, ma Pogba e Rabiot sono due fuoriclasse già ora, figuriamoci fra un paio d'anni).

La cosa importante di questo patto comunque è che il Milan ha un'opzione verbale per poter riprendere Cristante.
Se facesse un'ottima stagione al Benfica potrebbero decidere di riprenderlo a una cifra doppia o poco pià alta. 
Dubito che al primo anno di Benfica diventi un fenomeno da 30/40 milioni. Eventualmente un livello del genere lo raggiungerà tra due/tre/quattro anni, ma se il Milan penserà di riprenderlo lo deciderà alla fine di questa nuova stagione, non quando avrà un prezzo troppo alto.


----------



## 666psycho (2 Settembre 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> Felice di sbagliarmi, ma Pogba e Rabiot sono già su un altro livello rispetto a Cristante.
> 
> La cosa importante di questo patto comunque è che il Milan ha un'opzione verbale per poter riprendere Cristante.
> Se facesse un'ottima stagione al Benfica potrebbero decidere di riprenderlo a una cifra doppia o poco pià alta.
> Dubito che al primo anno di Benfica diventi un fenomeno da 30/40 milioni. Eventualmente un livello del genere lo raggiungerà tra due/tre/quattro anni, ma se il Milan penserà di riprenderlo lo deciderà alla fine di questa nuova stagione, non quando avrà un prezzo troppo alto.




speriamo! io cmq me lo auguro! in cristante i trust!


----------



## gianluca1193 (2 Settembre 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Accordo verbale con Rui Costa per riprendere Cristante*
> 
> *Secondo Calciomercato.com, il Milan e il Benfica (grazie agli ottimi rapporti tra i due club per la presenza del d.s. ex rossonero Rui Costa) hanno fatto un patto per consentire al club italiano di poter ricomprare Cristante. Se il Benfica infatti deciderà di vendere il giocatore, il Milan sarà il primo club interpellato.*


A me dispiace molto della cessione di Cristante ma quelle volte che l'ho visto giocare mi é sembrato un buon prospetto ma nulla più, un futuro titolare in un Milan simile a quello di oggi,ripeto mi è dispiaciuto moltissimo perchè cedere lui e contemporaneamente vedere Essien in campo fa male, peró se avessimo avuto il futuro Pirlo/Verratti son convinto non lo avrebbero mai fatto partire...


----------



## markjordan (2 Settembre 2014)

lento com'e' potrebbe esplodere fra 5 anni quando ce lo rimanderanno gratis
operazione da oscar


----------



## vota DC (2 Settembre 2014)

Aron ha scritto:


> *Accordo verbale con Rui Costa per riprendere Cristante*
> 
> *Secondo Calciomercato.com, il Milan e il Benfica (grazie agli ottimi rapporti tra i due club per la presenza del d.s. ex rossonero Rui Costa) hanno fatto un patto per consentire al club italiano di poter ricomprare Cristante. Se il Benfica infatti deciderà di vendere il giocatore, il Milan sarà il primo club interpellato.*



Un po' poco, dovevano metterci un tetto di quindici-diciotto milioni così ci guadagnava il Benfica ma il Milan non ci perdeva troppo.


----------



## BB7 (2 Settembre 2014)

Raga c'ho pure giocato insieme a Bryan e sinceramente non capisco in base a cosa lo ritenete un futuro fenomeno


----------



## Louis Gara (2 Settembre 2014)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Raga c'ho pure giocato insieme a Bryan e sinceramente non capisco in base a cosa lo ritenete un futuro fenomeno


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Settembre 2014)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Raga c'ho pure giocato insieme a Bryan e sinceramente non capisco in base a cosa lo ritenete un futuro fenomeno



solo il tempo dirà se abbiamo sbagliato o no. 

a me ad esempio piangeva il cuore quando abbiam dato via a titolo definitivo gourcuff o merkel, eppure la società ci ha visto giusto. 

ad oggi mi spiace per bryan, ma la vita va avanti.


----------



## Shevchenko (2 Settembre 2014)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Raga c'ho pure giocato insieme a Bryan e sinceramente non capisco in base a cosa lo ritenete un futuro fenomeno



Questa mi sa tanto di bomba.E quando ci avresti giocato insieme?
Non credo che quelli del Benfica siano idioti da spendere 6 mln per un giocatorino.

Però boh..Aspettiamo e vediamo


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Settembre 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> solo il tempo dirà se abbiamo sbagliato o no.
> 
> a me ad esempio piangeva il cuore quando abbiam dato via a titolo definitivo gourcuff o merkel, eppure la società ci ha visto giusto.
> 
> ad oggi mi spiace per bryan, ma la vita va avanti.



Gourcuff il Lione l'ha pagato 26 eh.


----------



## BB7 (2 Settembre 2014)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Questa mi sa tanto di bomba.E quando ci avresti giocato insieme?



C'ho giocato 3-4 anni fa circa, abita a neanche 5km da casa mia e quasi ogni domenica usciva al parco (prima che andasse al Milan). Un mio amico ci ha anche giocato insieme nel Casarsa e conosce pure il padre. Da quello che mi ricordo io per essere un 95 la prima cosa che risalta è il fisico, per il resto davvero niente di fenomenale (e tanti che lo conoscono meglio di me la pensano cosi). Per carità non sto dicendo che è scarso, ha una buona tecnica ma non è che faceva la differenza o dava l'impressione di poter giocare in A. Per dire ho giocato anche con Nadarevic ed era davvero bravo (poi vabbè l'età è diversa) ma non ha sfondato in A. Auguro a Cristante tutta la fortuna del mondo ma ho scritto tutto questo perchè mi sembra un pò esagerato vedere 35 pagine per sta storia...


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Settembre 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Gourcuff il Lione l'ha pagato 26 eh.



sisi lo so, infatti a bordeaux fece benissimo. 
poi però non si è più ripetuto.


----------



## Denni90 (2 Settembre 2014)

BB7 ha scritto:


> C'ho giocato 3-4 anni fa circa, abita a neanche 5km da casa mia e quasi ogni domenica usciva al parco (prima che andasse al Milan). Un mio amico ci ha anche giocato insieme nel Casarsa e conosce pure il padre. Da quello che mi ricordo io per essere un 95 la prima cosa che risalta è il fisico, per il resto davvero niente di fenomenale (e tanti che lo conoscono meglio di me la pensano cosi). Per carità non sto dicendo che è scarso, ha una buona tecnica ma non è che faceva la differenza o dava l'impressione di poter giocare in A. Per dire ho giocato anche con Nadarevic ed era davvero bravo (poi vabbè l'età è diversa) ma non ha sfondato in A. Auguro a Cristante tutta la fortuna del mondo ma ho scritto tutto questo perchè mi sembra un pò esagerato vedere 35 pagine per sta storia...



io nn ci ho mai giocato insieme ma vedere 35 pagine fa lo stesso effetto anche a me ... sembra che abbiamo venduto il faraone ... mamma mia un 95 che nn faceva giocare nessuno ... una perdita determinante!


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Settembre 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> sisi lo so, infatti a bordeaux fece benissimo.
> poi però non si è più ripetuto.



Sisi, un grande peccato, il talento è veramente grande


Però nell'ultima stagione ha salvato il Lione insieme al pallino del forum Grenier


----------



## Lollo interista (2 Settembre 2014)

Solo il tempo dirà
Faccio notare che l'Inter l'estate scorsa fu massacrata per aver venduto quei FENOMENI di Donati (stra-LOL) e Caldirola (super dooper ROTFL)


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Settembre 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Gourcuff il Lione l'ha pagato 26 eh.



infatti la sbagliammo, gourcouff fece poi delle grandi stagioni e a noi avrebbe fatto comodo , su merkel invece ci abbiamo visto giusto, il ragazzo si è perso a livello caratteriale però, prometteva bene all'inizio..


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Settembre 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Solo il tempo dirà
> Faccio notare che l'Inter l'estate scorsa fu massacrata per aver venduto quei FENOMENI di Donati (stra-LOL) e Caldirola (super dooper ROTFL)



l'inter ad esempio ha sbagliato a dare via coutinho cosi facilmente, per gli altri due sono gente che in serie A ci può stare ma non sono giocatori che fanno la differenza e possono essere importanti tra i titolari..


----------



## Lollo interista (2 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> l'inter ad esempio ha sbagliato a dare via coutinho cosi facilmente, per gli altri due sono gente che in serie A ci può stare ma non sono giocatori che fanno la differenza e possono essere importanti tra i titolari..



Coutinho è buono certamente,e penso che pochi si aspettassero che reggesse l'urto della EPL. Però però lo vedo ancora discontinuo,penso che diventerà un buon giocatore che possa valere 25-30 milioni ma non di più


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Settembre 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Coutinho è buono certamente,e penso che pochi si aspettassero che reggesse l'urto della EPL. Però però lo vedo ancora discontinuo,penso che diventerà un buon giocatore che possa valere 25-30 milioni ma non di più



lo avete venduto a pochissimo se non ricordo male..


----------



## peppe75 (3 Settembre 2014)

Ragazzi da fonti autorevoli, dicono che il Milan ha un diritto di prelazione su Cristante in caso di cessione, grazie a Rui Costa!!
Galliani non è uno sprovveduto!!


----------



## Butcher (3 Settembre 2014)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi da fonti autorevoli, dicono che il Milan ha un diritto di prelazione su Cristante in caso di cessione, grazie a Rui Costa!!
> Galliani non è uno sprovveduto!!



Eh si, però se al momento dovessero rivenderlo a 30 (ma anche 15 milioni) non avremmo comunque disponibilità.


----------



## pennyhill (3 Settembre 2014)

Le opzioni, il diritto di prelazione o non so che altro, per me servono a nulla.
Comunque per le sue caratteristiche ha scelto un bel campionato dove andare. Pieno di brasiliani (con un 30% di sudamericani presenti nel campionato), ritmi non molto elevati, e potrà giocare in champions. 
Magari farà come Matic.


----------



## 666psycho (3 Settembre 2014)

beh un in bocca al lupo a Cristante! sperando che possa diventare un grande giocatore e un giorno tornare da noi!


----------



## Oronzo Cana (3 Settembre 2014)

peppe75 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi da fonti autorevoli, dicono che il Milan ha un diritto di prelazione su Cristante in caso di cessione, grazie a Rui Costa!!
> Galliani non è uno sprovveduto!!



diritto di prelazione non vuol dire proprio nulla , sei solo avvantaggiato nel caso in cui pareggiassi l'offerta di qualche altro e visto il milan di questi tempi stai sicuro che la cosa avverrà


----------



## pazzomania (3 Settembre 2014)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> diritto di prelazione non vuol dire proprio nulla , sei solo avvantaggiato nel caso in cui pareggiassi l'offerta di qualche altro e visto il milan di questi tempi stai sicuro che la cosa avverrà



Oltetutto è una cosa verbale.. ergo una FECIATA per tranquillizzare i tifosi.

Altrimenti l' avrebbero messo nero su bianco.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Settembre 2014)

Al di là della perdita dal punto di vista tecnico, l'operazione non è stata conveniente neanche dal punto di vista economico. I giocatori di quell'etá e quel talento vengono spesso ceduti sì a cifre basse ma con un premio da versare alla società che lo ha venduto in caso di futura cessione. Galliani avrebbe potuto inserire una clausola in cui, qualora il Benfica decidesse di vendere Cristante, il Milan avrebbe poi incassato il 30-40% del prezzo di vendita. Così avrebbe avuto maggior senso l'operazione. Ma fatta così è veramente da incapaci dai.


----------



## Louis Gara (3 Settembre 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Al di là della perdita dal punto di vista tecnico, l'operazione non è stata conveniente neanche dal punto di vista economico. I giocatori di quell'etá e quel talento vengono spesso ceduti sì a cifre basse ma con un premio da versare alla società che lo ha venduto in caso di futura cessione. Galliani avrebbe potuto inserire una clausola in cui, qualora il Benfica decidesse di vendere Cristante, il Milan avrebbe poi incassato il 30-40% del prezzo di vendita. Così avrebbe avuto maggior senso l'operazione. Ma fatta così è veramente da incapaci dai.


Abbiamo comunque il premio di valorizzazzione del 5%


----------



## pazzomania (3 Settembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Abbiamo comunque il premio di valorizzazzione del 5%



eh dai.. se lo rivendono a 100 MILIONI DI EURO un bel 5 milioni vengono in tasca a noi, cosi possiamo riprovare l' assalto a Biabiany!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Settembre 2014)

Per me Cristante ha fatto stra-bene ad andarsene...mica poteva marcire un altro anno quì.


----------



## Jino (3 Settembre 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Oltetutto è una cosa verbale.. ergo una FECIATA per tranquillizzare i tifosi.
> 
> Altrimenti l' avrebbero messo nero su bianco.



Nessun dirigente milanista ha parlato di questa cosa verbale, è uscita solo su qualche organo di stampa il che non rende la società colpevole di voler calmare i tifosi. Che poi, non comprendo cosi ci sia da calmare sinceramente visto che è stato il ragazzo a chiedere a tutti i costi la cessione, il Milan lo voleva al massimo prestare. Se proprio volete prendervela fatelo con il ragazzo, lui non ha avuto la pazienza di aspettare o comunque di andarsi a fare le ossa 9 mesi.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (3 Settembre 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Le opzioni, il diritto di prelazione o non so che altro, per me servono a nulla.
> Comunque per le sue caratteristiche ha scelto un bel campionato dove andare. Pieno di brasiliani (con un 30% di sudamericani presenti nel campionato), ritmi non molto elevati, e potrà giocare in champions.
> Magari farà come Matic.



Tutti questi fattori ci portano a concludere che se andra' come deve andare,ovvero che il ragazzo disputera' delle buone stagioni la in Portogallo,il Benfica se lo rivendera' ad una cifra pazzesca


----------

